#  , :    4  () 2009.

## .

*,* *             4  () 2009*.        .            2-    .            !

.     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

  ,      ,         2010    .

  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

* :     2009* 

   2-

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .      2009.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .   . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005    95  16.09.08 -   1 . *  ,   * .    .       - 1 .    .        *.       !*     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09)    31 .         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .                          2009 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 . -  .     .         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20          -    31  2010 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .)
* 2.   :* 
**   ,             3,4,5   . 


  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)
 .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .       .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .     3    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .   .  5    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    .  24-31  4/99.   31 .    .
** 
   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .           (  ).  -1152016 ( 137  08.12.2008)    20 .     25 .      2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .   . -1152004(    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005 (   95  16.09.08) -   1 . *  ,   * .    .       - 1 .    .        . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .                          2009 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 
** 
 -  .     .       (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 
* 3.     :*
      2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .   . -1153005    95  16.09.08  -   1 . *  ,    ,     * .    .          2009 .          .   -11  +       .  -  1  (  ,    ).     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09)    30 . (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489         -    30  2010 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .)
* 4.     :*
,     3 :
   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .       - 1 .    .       . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .                          2009 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 
* 5.     :*
      2009 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .           (  ).  -1152016 ( 137  08.12.2008)    20 .     25 .   . -1153005 (   95  16.09.08) -   1 . *  ,    ,     * .    .          2009 .          .   -11 +       .  - 1 . (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489
* 6.     :*
,     5 :
   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .       - 1 .    .        . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .                          2009 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 
* 7.     :*  
      2009 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .      . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104)    20 .    . !  !   . -1153005 (   95  16.09.08)  -   1 . *  ,    ,     * .    .          2009 .          .   -11 +       .  - 1 .      . 3- -1151020.    .   - 30 . ,  !       ,   () , . -1151063 .    .   - 30 . (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489
* 8.     :*
,     7 :
   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .       - 1 .    .        . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .      ,    .  -1151046 ( 29.12.2007 N 163)    30 .    .          ,   - 1 .                          2009 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 .

----------


## .



----------

,     14.04.2010

----------

-     , 

 31.01.2006  55

----------


## .

,  .       1 ,           :Wink:

----------


## Art07

,     : 1  0 ?

----------


## .

? ?    0. ,           :Frown:

----------


## leha_c

?

----------


## .

*leha_c*,   ,   .       .    .
  ,    ? 
       ,   .

----------


## leha_c

,     :Smilie: 




> ,   .


       ,   ,     ,    "" "" .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   ,     ,    "" "" .


  -,  



> -  .     .

----------


## AmigoCNC

6% 
,
                ?      ?
 -      ?

----------


## .

,   .      ,      ,

----------


## AmigoCNC

24.12
   27.12
    ??

----------


## .

-   ,       .           .  24      11 .    .

----------


## AmigoCNC

*.*, ..      ..  :Smilie: 

   "  "    ?               ?

----------


## .

,       .
    ,        .  - .    11    ,   ,         :Smilie:     ,    -  .

----------


## Sekar

., !

----------

31.12      4 .   2.01 ()  -,      11-12.01.  -   ?

----------


## querty

-6%.  = 0.

      ?  2008 . ( "" )    .       ?

----------

> 31.12      4 .   2.01 ()  -,      11-12.01.  -   ?

----------


## .

> 2008 . ( "" )


   .

----------


## Erfen

> . -1153005 (   95  16.09.08) -   1 .   ,    ,      .


   , 



> .

----------


## .

*Erfen*,    , ,  .

----------


## leha_c

. 
              ,      . 
..       ?

----------


## .

*leha_c*,       .     FAQ

----------


## leha_c

.

----------

.   4.19  .              ?    , ,. ,   .   6%,         .

----------


## Feminka

> .


     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,         .

----------

!    ,    .  .     0  1 () ?

----------


## .

1

----------


## Artur Smolkin

.

     ,    .    -       , , ,           ? 

.

----------


## .

.

----------


## Artur Smolkin

,  ,     ,             . ?

----------


## .

, .
  4

----------


## Maxus

6%  ,     ?   :Frown:

----------


## leha_c

,      .

----------


## Maxus

> ,      .


   ?

----------

> ?


     ?

----------


## Maxus

> ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


   ? 



> ?





>

----------


## Maxus

?

----------


## .

*Maxus*,        .     ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Maxus

> *Maxus*    ?


  ,     .

----------


## .

...



> ,   * () * ,     ,   .

----------


## Maxus

> ...


     ,    ,        1110018 ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Maxus

> 


. !  :yes: 
  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 





> 2009 .          **.


  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## stocik

*.*,      ,        4 .   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> *.*,      ,        4 .   ?

----------


## Andx

!!!
    6%  .  ,    ,    :

1)      ( )
2)          -11 ( )
3)      ( )

1   , 2-   ..

      ,       ?      ?

----------


## .

*stocik*,     
*Andx*,  .   -11

----------

,  ,   ,  .   :       ,    2009,   ,        01 ,   31.12.     ,       :
1.    + ( - )
2.   
3..    -11
4.
         ??? 15.01    20.01-      ?  2009     ??

----------


## .

,     ,    ?

----------


## 9164882

! 

 ,    25.12.2009  -     2009   ? (      )

----------

, ,     ,    ,      ?

----------


## .

> 25.12.2009  -     2009  ? (      )


 .    ,     .    -    :Smilie: 
**,

----------


## 9164882

> .    ,     .    -


   .2  55  ? 

"2.        ,                .          .

*    ,      1   31 ,               ,    .*"

----------


## .

*9164882*,  -  .   .

----------


## 9164882

)))
    -   !

----------

> ,     ,    ?


    (       )


 03-11-09/307	10.09.2009
:      ( ,   ).  ,     ,       2005 .,           , ..   ,             ? 24.08.2009 .            "  ".
      22.07.2008 . N 155-,        . 26.3  ,      .   , ,    5-        ,    ,   ,   , ..  0- ,     "  ".       ,          (2009 .),      3 ,       (  2    0-      ).  ,     ,      ,   ,   -     , .. 9   .  ,        ?

:    -     25.08.09      26.3 "            "     ( - )       .
 1  346.29  ,              .
 346.27  ,    -      ,     ,      ,          .
  -             ,         ,       .
 ,             ,     ,         .
   ,                      .
        ,       ,                .
                 .
  3  346.28            ,    ,    ,             ,   .


              ,   , ,    ...?

      ( )   ?

----------


## .

.      ,     .          .
 ,          ?
:    ,   .




> ??? 15.01    20.01-      ?


    ,       ,        ?
      ,     .       .

----------

[QUOTE=.;52563569] ,          .
  -  ,      ,       ,       ,   ?      ,     ?

----------

,       ,        ?

,     ,   .

----------


## .

> -  ,


   ,   ,      ,   .

----------


## UMKA

:-)
    ,        ? :-)       :-)

----------

> ,   ,      ,   .


  ,    (. .)              ,             .....          .

----------

4
 1-   .....  _______2009. ,   :
 4-  2009,  12 . 2009.?

----------

> 4-  2009,  12 . 2009.?


 2009

----------


## HopeH

( )    ?      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## caba

,
   -,   2 

1.         4 ?   30.04 -   2009 . 
  25.04 - 1  2010?

2.    ,    - 0  1(      ?)       ?  2    ,  .

 !!!

----------


## stocik

> *stocik*,


          ?

----------


## HopeH

> .


    ...  ?

----------


## .

.
*stocik*,        ** ?         - 1 ,   9 .      .      4

----------

,    23 ,     :   ,   .  4       ?

----------


## .

,      .

----------

.         2   (  * 14%  ,      ,     ).      -   ,         . :          (    ),      ?

----------

** , 
-         ,             ,      ,    .
      ,  



> (    ),


 ,       ,        .

----------


## .

> ,    (. .)              ,             .....          .


-      .        .          .              ,    .

----------

> . .              ,    .


    ,    ....

----------

, ,  :     / ,     (       ),           (  ),      ? .

----------

[QUOTE=;52563516] ,   31.12.     ,       :
    ,      ????

----------


## .

> ?


    .



> ,      ????


     ?          .

----------


## caba

,
   -,   2 

1.         4 ?   30.04 -   2009 . 
  25.04 - 1  2010?

2.    ,    - 0  1(      ?)       ?  2    ,  .

 !!!

----------


## .

> 4 ?


  -?   ?         ,   4-  ?   :Embarrassment: 
    0,        .    ,  0,  1.

----------


## kartynka

!     .  , .    .  . :        ,        5.     .
   3??  ,  .

----------


## EugeneD

,  ..  3...

----------


## caba

> -?   ?         ,   4-  ?


 .,      ,        :Smilie:        ,    3     .

----------

!, :      ,         (- 2000),       ,.     1000   ,      2000.,        ?

----------


## .

> .,      ,


   ,      .
**,        ?    ,   ,    .
       ,     ,      .   .
 -

----------

,  ,   15%,   ,  ,       .   :  ()         ? ,  -      .   ,    ,   - .
  :   -   ,   ,     ?  2      ?

----------


## .

,        .
   ,      .
 .       2 ,

----------


## lika25

,   //     1151085       ?

----------


## lika25

,  .         .

----------


## .

:Smilie:        .
  3-

----------


## .



----------


## lika25

!

----------

.!  :Smilie: 
             ?   ,      ?   ?    ?      ?         ?     ?        .

----------


## .

,     .      ,    ,    ,           .

----------

. !!!
     !!!

----------


## stocik

> .
> *stocik*,        **


   ,    .       ,    ,

----------


## stocik

,       .     (),   ,    /. .           15%,     ,    ,         :             ?

----------


## EugeneD

**   !

----------


## stocik

> **   !


         ,    , ..        .       :Confused:

----------


## .

*stocik*,  -  , ?    ?
 :Frown:

----------


## Maxi1mus

!   !
     15% (  2009.), 1-    .
 9   :  4-    .             .

:
1.            ,          ,    ?
2.   ,      :     31 ,      15 ,     15 ?
3.          ?
4.         2009 .,  .   ,   1    ?          .
5.  ,          72.2 (       ),     ( 95%)    , ..    ?

P.S.     , .

----------


## .

> 15


  -  15      .  15    ,     .

----------


## Maxi1mus

> -  15      .  15    ,     .


, . !

----------

.
    2009,             ,   .
      .
        3        5960 (       ,         ,        ).  ()      ,     (    ) 
  :
-    ,   1073  
-  3  2009   4887 (-1073 )     (       4200)   687 ,    13.
-        4887? 

 :Frown:

----------


## GH

> 3  2009   4887 (-1073 )   (       4200)  687 ,    13


1)1073=-   ?    / 5960= (5960/118*18)  909=.       5960-909=5051.
2)  4200=-    ?   ,    : 909 .
3):  5051-4200=851    *13%= 110,63
4)   851 *10%= 85,10    :
 7,3%-62,12
 0,8%-6,81
 1,9%-16,17
    -,,3.
    -  .

----------

> 1)1073=-   ?    / 5960= (5960/118*18)  909=.       5960-909=5051.
> 2)  4200=-    ?   ,    : 909 .


1)  5960*18/100=1073
2)    ,        ,        ,      :Frown:

----------


## .

> 1)  5960*18/100=1073

----------

2008


     ( 20 )      ( 31 )?

----------


## .

-     2009 ?     /?

----------


## rigick2

,  .       -  .     0?      .
   -      ",   -   ".

----------


## .

1 
 -

----------


## .

. ,          31.12.09,         ( 20.01.10),       030     .

----------

> 


 ?
     ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

- -.



> ,       030     .

----------


## Maxi1mus

> !   !
>      15% (  2009.), 1-    .
>  9   :  4-    .             .
> 
> :
> 1.            ,          ,    ?
> 2.   ,      :     31 ,      15 ,     15 ?
> 3.          ?
> 4.         2009 .,  .   ,   1    ?          .
> ...


   ,   ?

----------

> -     2009 ?     /?


 
/

----------


## lana_b

!     2009.   (  )   .     (          2009.).    ,   2009.    .  2009.      .      " !...  !"(    ).      . (   ),  .    2009.,    4.(   ) .    ?    .  :yes:

----------

> ? ?    0. ,


  - .    /-.   "1" :yes:

----------

> 24.12
>    27.12
>     ??


  28.12,      31- -  .     ...

----------

*Maxi1mus*, 
1.    
2.    15.01.10 
3.    ,   ,       2-
4.  1
5.

----------

-.   . 2            .     ..     ,  .     154  31.12.2008 .       30.04.10.   .       .    -    ,   ?       ,   ,  -     ,   ...

----------


## .

> /


   .        .

----------


## .

> ?


     - 3-, , .  -     .  ,      ,     5-  .

----------


## .

> ,  -     ,   .


    ?         .    , .

----------

> 1 
>  -


.,   .   ,    .    :    (15%),   2008.        .  -   (  . .),  .      .  (      18.08.09    07.09.09),   ,       15%. ,     -    .

----------


## _

,    ?

  -   ?   ,    ,    -     .          ? ,     -     ,    -        ...   ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,     -    .


     ,  -  - .     .            .
 -       .



> ,


  ,   .  ,     ,       ,     . 
      ,      ,   ,            ?
, -,           :Frown:

----------


## lana_b

> - 3-, , .  -     .  ,      ,     5-  .


     2,3.,..    /    .   4 .-,?  :"...     ....!!!!" !

----------


## .

.      .
    ,        .   ? ,  .      .



> 


   , - ?        .

----------


## querty

. 
     ,     .     ?

----------


## lana_b

[QUOTE=.;52566371], ..!   ,         4 .      2009? :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸

> ?

----------


## .

4 ,   3-

----------

> .        .


,      .         " -  ".   ,        :Smilie:  ..            .

----------

> ?         .    , .


, ,   ,            ?

----------

> . 
>      ,     .     ?

----------


## wertolet

.   .  ,    2000. .       ,       2010        ?

----------


## .

.      ,                   .

----------

> .        .





> ,      .         " -  ".   ,        ..            .

----------


## .

,

----------


## vikiv

"       2009   01.01.2010   /     392 1 02 02030 06 1000 160 " ( )
   ,   -?

----------

6%,   -   15 ? ?    25-   6%  ???

----------

.
, ,     ...
,      ,             :Embarrassment: 

    (  15%)  2008 .  2008 .   ,    .   2009 .  ,   ,   5          .      (       ),        ,   (  ),       .      ,    , ,      , ?

,  : 
1)      ?   -         ?
2)    ,    ,    ()  ?

----------


## EugeneD

* 152*         , 6%       ...       ,  !

----------


## EugeneD

*to :*  1) ,       -  100%,        -      . 2) ,   (   !)     4- ,     .      ,     - .

----------


## .

*vikiv*,   ,   .

----------

*EugeneD*
 :Smilie:

----------

=)      4-  (      ?)    25     ,     ?  6%.

----------


## Northwind

!
  ,  6%
 ,      2009 .      - PDF417?

----------


## EugeneD

*to  158:*    ,   **  ( ),  * !* ( )  * 346.21.    * .... 7. ,      ,    ,           1  2  346.23  .

----------


## .

> 4-  (      ?)


       4 ,   .          ,    .



> ,      2009 .      - PDF417?

----------

=))   ,    4    ,    ,      30  2010 ,       ?

----------


## .

,  ,   . ,         30

----------


## Polwiz

!
 ,          !?!?!?   -    ...      6%,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## Larik



----------


## Polwiz

Larik:            ... -    ,    -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Polwiz*,       .    ,     ,        .

----------


## GH

> 1)  5960*18/100=1073


  .-  /   ,..   .    5960        .       -     ,   ,          .

----------

.  .  .    .      ,       .       .         ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## 2

, ,        (  )?

----------


## .

.

----------

.  .

----------


## Maxi1mus

> *Maxi1mus*, 1.     2.    15.01.10  3.    ,   ,       2- 4.  1 5.


**, !

----------


## vikiv

> *vikiv*,   ,   .


  .
  , ?

----------

-   - 0  1 ? 
,  -0,        ,   ,   -1,  .
 ?
  2,2      .   ?             , . .   . ..    3     2.2  -10  ?

----------


## Viola1945

( ),   .     ,     ( )?       . 4           ?

----------


## Feminka

*Viola1945*,     -   .

----------


## .

*vikiv*,          .    ?   :Frown: 
**,      ,   .  



> -   - 0  1 ?


 0.

----------

*Viola1945*, 



> ( )?       . 4           ?


    ?

----------

, ,  15%

         770 387
    726 883
   43 504
    (    ) 596
  6 526
.    7 704
, ,    ,     ?  
 ""  - "  ,      ,          " -   " "?

----------


## Viola1945

,  ,   ,   ,     .

----------

> ,  ,   ,   ,     .


  -

----------

.
        -       1 ?

----------


## Viola1945

,     ?

----------

*Viola1945*, 



> ,     ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...EB%ED%F3%FE%F2
  #25

----------

,
, ,   ?
   ...
   .  ,
   ,    01.01.09,
    01.04.09 -     1  
   7 274,40  ,   




 ?

----------

> 1  
>    7 274,40






>

----------

!
. ,   6%,   !    2009, 3   .

     ?  -   ?
4-




2
    .

   ????

  .

----------


## georgny

!
    ,       (* 1152017*)   :
 2  280 "          ,    ..."

         (  )?
 ,     ?

----------

> (  )?


 ,

----------

> .
>         -       1 ?


  :Frown:

----------


## -

2009     6%       58   62.  . 
 .

----------


## .

*-*,  ? ?   58  62  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

() 58   0077...  77...    (  )?
   -   :Frown:

----------

> 77...    (  )


  :yes:

----------

> 


!

----------

,  . 
   ...  "   ..."  "1" ,   .....    " .."   ?...   " ,   "   ?

----------

> " ,   "   ?


 

 , ,  ,

----------

> 


  !

----------

> , ,  15%
> 
>          770 387
>     726 883
>    43 504
>     (    ) 596
>   6 526
> .    7 704
> , ,    ,     ?  
>  ""  - "  ,      ,          " -   " "?


 - -   :Smilie:

----------


## .

.  .  -          .

----------

. - (  10.2009- (15%),  -  (  01.12.09),  .
. .
:
1-         + .?
2-   -   .     .?
3-    01.12.09    ..
         . (   31.12.09)    ,      , ..  01.12.09  31.12.09? 
4- -     ?        
 .      ,     .

----------


## .

1. 
2.   
3. ,   .    
4.      .

----------


## istani

,  - ,  :
 15% - (  )   2009  ,  60%  +   100% ,   ""      (50%)    ()  , ..    ,      ;       2010, ,      40% +           (   ).     ,   ,         ?

----------


## .

.         :Smilie:

----------


## .

*istani*,   2009,   2010.

----------


## istani

> *istani*,   2009,   2010.


  2010  2009  2010 ?        ,     2009 -      ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,     2009 -      ,       ?


 ,       .     ,      -   ,     .      ,    .

----------


## istani

, -    ,             .  :yes:

----------


## stocik

> *stocik*,  -  , ?    ?


 ,      ,      ,           .     ,     ,

----------


## _

:Smilie:  
1.   ,   2009,   .     ?

2.       ,  .       ,   ,    ..    ?

----------

-   31.03.2010?

----------

!
  ,  .        .     :
  ,  ,- ..  (   ?). .

----------

> -   31.03.2010?


 -,    20  30 -  .

----------


## NastasiaD

> -,    20  30 -  .


31  -  (+), 
30  -  (+)

-: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/calendar.php?d...=2010-3-31&c=2

-: 
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...BD.D1.82.D0.B0

-:
http://www.26-2.ru/article_686.html

----------


## NastasiaD

- :
*" 346.21.     

7. ,      ,    ,           1  2  346.23  ."*

----------

> .  .  -          .


, .
 ,   -    ,     ?      ""?   ,    ?

----------

> !
>   ,  .        .     :
>   ,  ,- ..  (   ?). .


  (),  ...
().:
-.21-( )3- 04
 .24-( )0- 
?

----------

, .
 .        6% .
   ,    /.     1 2009 .         ..  4 .   . ! 
1.       1 ,   ,   9 ,       ?  .      9  ?      4 .2009 ?

2.       ,    9     ?           ?
  ,     !!! !

----------


## 987

!    (15%)      ,    ,    1 % .,    ????           ??

----------

.
:   ()
  030, 040,050-      -    ???       6%

----------


## Bulgakter

!

   6%.
, ,         (    - -,     ),       ?

   !

----------

Bulgakter, -.

----------


## .

> ,   -    ,     ?      ""?   ,    ?


  ,  .     -     -   -   .    ,       .



> (),  ...
> ().:
> -.21-( )3- 04
>  .24-( )0-


  3-   ,       ,       , , .

----------


## .

> ?


        6%   2 ,    260   280.    ,    050  060.     ,    9 .



> ?


            .



> 1 % .,    ????           ?


 , .  ,        ,          .

----------

.,  ,  -   .        , ..     6%             .    4   2009 . ..         ,       ..    2009 .    ?        ?

----------


## .

-   ,     .      2 ,    .         6%,      ,        1 .         .      6%      ,  -          ,    -  
   .030-050        .

----------


## AnnaVa

.
, ,     -   ,    ,       2009 ?   ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## -

> 5.     :
> 
>    1.       2009 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .


 ?  **   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## _

> 1.   ,   2009,   .     ?
> 
> 2.       ,  .       ,   ,    ..    ?


     ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

1  2? ()

----------

(  )- ,          .      .

----------


## Apple red

!
     4-.
  10  9.                 .
        ?

----------

> -   ,     .      2 ,    .         6%,      ,        1 .         .      6%      ,  -          ,    -  
>    .030-050        .


                ,         . 
   060 -          (..          4 ), ?

----------


## .

.            ,   2010,          ?

----------


## sokolovskai27

, ,    07.12.09,   362, .. .     .   ,      2009 .         .???     ? 3- ?     ?

----------


## .

> .            ,   2010


     2009 ,

----------


## .

> 2009 ,


    2009,     .

----------


## svetuek

> -   31.03.2010?


   ?       ,  20     ...  20   .   31.03?!
  ,    -   ? 
!

----------


## .

> .
> :   ()
>   030, 040,050-      -    ???       6%


,      .  .

----------


## .

> ..  20   .


     4 .    ,   31 .      ,      ,   ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 6%


     ,

----------


## Zlatoglazka

.     50-100. )

----------


## .

.,   !

----------

, ,   .
 ,  ,       ,  .        1,5 ?

----------


## Alyce

?
-  .
     - .

----------


## Nata73

.    :  ,  -11  ,     . ,    ...  - , ...
       .    .   ,        , .  :Smilie:

----------

? ( )    ,    ,        ?

        ...

----------


## .

*Alyce*,     ,  ,     



> ,


  ,   -11     ,      ,      .



> .


   ,            :Wink:      -     ,  ,         :Smilie:   - .        .

----------


## lika25

> 4 .    ,   31 .      ,      ,   ?  
>      ,


                 2009?

----------


## .

,        ,    .

----------


## Nata73

> *Alyce*,                 -     ,  ,          - .        .


  ...

      2010,   ?

----------


## shev1980

, ,    ,   ,     6% .     1 ?   26.2?   0    04...

----------


## -

> ,


  :Frown: 

  ,  -

----------

.       .   ?!     ....

----------

3   030    ( 4 )      ,          ?    .

----------


## LjubovK

, .      4-.
  , 15%
   9   .10  14    -5 , ..     ..

  ,      2009    11.
    -  ,   5 ? 
     ,          ,   .       , ..    30 .

----------


## .

> .   ?!


 



> ?

----------


## .

> 9   .10  14    -5 ,


     ,

----------


## LjubovK

> ,


    2 ,   ?
,   ,     .

----------


## .

> 2 ,


    ,

----------


## LjubovK

*.*, 
     !

----------

, ,   .
 ,  ,       ,  .        1,5 ?

----------


## svetuek

,  :        2009 .  .   2008 .  (   2009)?      2008,      ,    400 ,   ?
 .

----------


## .

** ,         1-,       .
*svetuek*,  .  2008    2008 .   ,

----------


## Barhat

, .
   6%
   2009.
  ,    .
       .      ,       , .     .
  ,     -   .       .

1.     1  0?
2.  -4        ,    /?
3.     ,    . .    ?
      ?

----------


## .

1. 1
2.        
3.  ?

----------


## Souriceau

> ,        ,    .


         ?  ,     4 ?         ,         ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

,

----------


## Souriceau

> ,


  !   :yes:

----------

,  .       "1"?

----------


## Enemy

* 3.    * ,   2009.,   ,    ,     .        ,           .   !
1.       2009.
       ,   -   .
2.    .     ?
3.           2009 .   .
4.      (  ).
  2(1- ),   3(2- )   ?
5.        .
   ,   ?   ,       ?
6.         .
    ,      ?
       ,        ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.  
4. 
5.  
6.    .

----------


## Enemy

.,       !  :Wow: 
      ,        -,  -  -?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ** ,         1-,       .


  !
 ,     ...         . :Frown:

----------


## Anastacija

, ,       . :Redface: 
   ,   .
 :
1)-1151085  ()  
2)      2009.
    ?
 !

----------

.  4- ,           ? .

----------

4     -  ?          ,   ?

----------


## Andx

,   ,     2009     .            ..   ,            ?

----------


## .

*Enemy*,  ,   -         ?  :Wink: 
*Anastacija*,   ?



> .  4- ,           ?


 



> 4     -  ?

----------


## NToni

.

    .

 ,     .

   6%  .      .

:
1)       2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

*   0?*

2)      (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09)    30 .

*    0?    (  )  0.*

*    280   ? 0      ?*

3)          2009 .          .   -11 +       .  - 1  (  ,    ).

.

----------


## .

*NToni*,    ,   10    ,    0  1   :Frown:  



> 280   ?


  ,      .

----------


## Red_flover

.
          ? 
  ,      ,    1  ?

----------


## leha_c

** 




> *          2009 .*          .   -11 +       .  - 1  (  ,    ).


    ,        ,     ( )
             .

    7802/09  06.08.2009,     (  ).




> ""         ,         ,     - ,             .
> 
>              .    ,   ,  ,       ,  .


..     ?

----------


## yula58

, ,            .    ().    0  1?

----------


## _

,  6%,   ,     .
1.               +       ,    ,      .
2.           : "2.5.     ,     ".    ?  ,    ?

----------


## leha_c

-    .

----------


## leha_c

> ,  6%,   ,     .
> 1.               +       ,    ,      .
> 2.           : "2.5.     ,     ".    ?  ,    ?


1)       . 
  :




> 4.11. ,    1 ,    "   ,    , "     ,    3.4  ,      .
> 
> 5.10. ,    2 ,    "   ,    , "     ,    3.4  ,      .


2)   .      .

----------


## _

> 2)   .      .


  ,           , ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## Andx

,       ..    ?          ? ..

----------


## Lesa_leva

! ,         ,             1 ?      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,       ..    ?          ? ..


   .   .      .  :yes:

----------


## Vyborg

....     :
)               
)              

       0.2%       .           0,2%  ?

----------


## Carica

!
   15%
  15.12.09.  ,  .
 1 -  .. 
    /  ,   (,  ).
  ,    ,      .
  -    .
  :
-     15.01.10
-   20.01.10
-     01.03.10

    - /  2009?

  !

----------


## .

> 7802/09  06.08.2009,     (  ).


  ,    ,     . 
*leha_c*,      ,   .       ,    -11.         ,     ,      .

----------


## .

*Vyborg*,     ,    2010 .     .  2010         .

----------


## .

*Carica*,      ,     ,  ,

----------


## svetuek

,   ,      ,      ?         ?
.

----------


## Yanisss

> ,   ,      ,      ?         ?
> .


   .

----------


## Souriceau

6 ,     ,  .
1.   "    ,    ..."      (  ),  ,    6     ?
2.         ,   "  "       ,    ?		
3.   "  "    ?    ?
.

----------


## .

1.    
2. 
3.     15%

----------


## Souriceau

. ,   !
    :        . ,      4849,60?

----------


## Souriceau

:
_ . 280    ,       .        .    . 280    50%     , .. 50%  ,    260. ,     .260      30000 ,       17400,    260     15000 ., .. 50%  30000 ._
  260    ,     15 ?      30 000. , 15 000      280?  :Help!:

----------

.    .          2009.  3- (    -)-    0 ?            .  ?

----------


## neyron

.     . 
   3  2009     . 
     24  2009    .        ,    10 ..   . 
   .
 20          (   1152016   1110018)        .
 -                  21                ?      ?

----------


## .

> 1152016   1110018


   1110018      ,      .



> -                 21                ?


      2009   ,

----------

, . -      ( 6%)

   (. 240) - 433 090

(    . - 101 910,  - 176 640, 9  - 238 340)

      (. 260) - 25 985

 280 - 2434 (      4 .)

  1 . (. 030) - 4297 (  6115 - 1818   1 .   )

  2 . (. 040) - 8780 (  10598 - 1818   2 .  )

  3 . (. 050) - 13088 (  14300 - 1212   3 .  )

,   060 = 25 985 - 2434 - 13088 = 10463 (    )

        1-2-3 .   9452  4848   ,     14300,     11685   2434 ( - 4 .),    9251,     060  .

  , -    ,   .

----------


## .

> 280 - 2434 (      4 .)


  ,  3     ?      ,     4 ?       ,     50%     260

----------

,  .      280 - 7284 (      ?)

  060 = 25985 - 7284 - 13088 = 5613,     .

-  , .  :Frown:

----------


## .

:Smilie:  .            . 040-050 .      1   9 .    2  3 .

----------


## Barhat

, .
   6%
1.   -     ,    ,   ?
2. .5    0.2%  /,   ,       0
3. .9,10     .    .

----------

.   ,   2008 .        .     .  -0 ?

----------

,      4-,           ,                 ?
  2 ,     2-  ?
 !

----------


## Homsa

-  14% (.  .)   8%    ?

----------


## trud-consalting

, !  -    6%.     2009 ,    . ,             2000 .          .              ?    ,        .

----------


## tata1234

> .   4.19  .              ?    , ,. ,   .   6%,         .


  ?   .      .

----------

.   ,   .   , ,      ( ),   ,    ,   .  9      ,   4- ?     ? ,   7       ?     ? ,          . !  :Smilie: )

----------


## Andyko

> 4- ?


  ,    ;



> ?





> ,   7       ?


 , ?


> ?


,  ,

----------


## .

> ?


 . 


> 2 ,     2-  ?


      ,   2     ,  .



> -  14% (.  .)


 



> .     .


  .       . 



> ?


        ?   ,    ?

----------

, ..                   .

----------


## Anastacija

> *Anastacija*,   ?

----------

, !!!
    , .   -        .      ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


     +     .    ,       ,  .        .
**,        - , , , .      ,    .       , -  -      ?

----------

> .     .  
> 
>  .       .


  .   ?      ,     )

----------


## .

** ,    .

----------


## .

> ?


     4      ,

----------


## akvilon

,      4 . 09 . ..     2     .556  21.05.09 .1.1."            2                           ( 2)"
        (        )          ?       ...  :yes:

----------


## Andyko



----------

, ,         IV  2009.     ?    2010     -        2009 .    -  ,    2010        .

----------


## hiker

> .    .


   ?  2009       .     ,  .


> 2009.

----------


## Flylo

,   ,           .      ,    ,       (    ). ,       ?
.

----------


## .

> 2009 .


   ,       .  14-  0,       ,  .  ,   1           .
*Flylo*,       .

----------

,    (   21.07.09)

  3  46020,  6%   2762 .

   (3+4 ) 46020+303620=349640 . 

  : 1089,59+2179,18=3268,77 . (24.12.09)

  : 349640-6%=20979-2762-3268,77=14947,66 .

   -  :Frown:

----------


## .



----------

:    2010

----------

!!!

,  ,     ,  ,      ,           :     ???

----------


## .

> 2010


   .            :Frown: 



> :     ???


      .          ,         -

----------

!   , ,  .       .                     ?  ,    1     ,    2007 .        .    -?

----------


## .

,   -

----------

> ,   -


   ???   !!!!     ,   !!!!

----------


## ailin

,     - 2009- ?
      ,  - 2010.

----------


## S-17

.

   6%,  .
     4 . 2009.          .
      4 . 4600 .      7275 .?

----------

> .
> 
>    6%,  .
>      4 . 2009.          .
>       4 . 4600 .      7275 .?


,  ! ,          .     .       .

----------


## .

> ,


    ,   ?   :Frown:       .
*S-17*,          ,    ,     ,

----------

, : ,  6%, /  ,   .   (.-  .).    .   0 ?          .

----------


## .

1 .  -   ,

----------

> 1 .  -   ,


.- -  .   1 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

1  2  3...    99  100

----------

> 1  2  3...    99  100


,    ,  2.       .
  .

----------


## ailin

_#         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489_

,  , .
      ,     ,     , -   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ailin

,  )
     .      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## ailin

)   .

----------


## Korrelyacia

,  , ,  " "    ,   (      ,   -).
    .      .     :







     ,   ?
 ?

!

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

> ,   ?


  2010

----------


## Vlad0

> ? ?    0. ,


       0?     .

----------


## Korrelyacia

,  ,     2010 ...  2009??   
   .
,    





     ...      
 (  ) .   ?  ((
, !

----------


## .

*Korrelyacia*,  -   ,   ,         . ,      ,      ,

----------


## Korrelyacia

,     ?   ? (                         ,      )...

,      -     ?    ?

!

----------


## Carica

> *Carica*,      ,     ,  ,


!     :Smilie:

----------

,     9  2009       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## kam72

, .!

 #203  :




> 2.


  ?
,         ?
    29  2009,    ?
    ?
    6%  .

!

----------


## .

*kam72*,   ,      . ..    ,    .
     ,

----------

> ,   ?        .
> *S-17*,          ,    ,     ,


       4  5.

 4  :  4 .  11000    7424 = 3576 .    . 060  .

  5  :  4 .  11000    15000 = -4000 .    . 070.   4000 .  . 

    ?
Ÿ  ?
     ?

----------


## svetuek

(  !),   ,       6%,   . ,       :18210501010011000110?   !

----------


## kam72

> *kam72*,   ,      . ..    ,    .
>      ,


,     :Smilie: 

     :

1.       ?
2.      "   "   "  "?

!

----------


## .

> Ÿ  ?


   ,    ?   ,         .



> 6%,


  .080    ,    .    ,    6%     .



> ?


      ,  



> "   "  "?

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,     :
  6%., 15.01.10       4 . 2009.     ?     2010        ?

----------


## .

,       ,

----------


## S-17

> .
> 
>    6%,  .
>      4 . 2009.          .
>       4 . 4600 .      7275 .?





> ,   ?        .
> *S-17*,          ,    ,     ,





> 4  5.
> 
>  4  :  4 .  11000    7424 = 3576 .    . 060  .
> 
>   5  :  4 .  11000    15000 = -4000 .    . 070.   4000 .  . 
> 
>     ?
> Ÿ  ?
>      ?





> ,    ?   ,         .


     ?   4 .  11000,    15000     .   4000 .     .

----------


## Vedmak

> , ,        (  )?





> .


 .         ,    ,     25            ,       .

    .    .   25  ?

----------


## .

> 4000 .     .


   -  2010 , ..  .         ,  4000    .  ? 



> 25            ,       .


  25  ,   ,       ,    -     ,      
   25        ?

----------


## Vedmak

> 25        ?


   .       .
    ,      1/2    ,            .

----------


## NToni

> *NToni*,    ,   10    ,    0  1   
>   ,      .


.    .        " "       "        " (    ...      0   !).

    .

.    .

*.*      ,     .       ""         :Wink: 

 .       :Smilie:        . ..  ,     .

+   .

P.S.   .       .

----------


## .

,         ,    ,     ,     :Smilie:

----------

> -  2010 , ..  .         ,  4000    .  ?


.   .

1.  2010  1   4000.?
2.  2009  4      ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## S-17

> 1. 
> 2.


.

----------

, ,   280   .                ( 1 . - 1818,   - 1818,  9  - 1212),        , ,     : 1818,60  1212,40?

----------

..               ?

----------


## svetuek

> .080    ,    .    ,    6%     .


.,  ,     !!!

----------


## .

> ( 1 . - 1818,   - 1818,  9  - 1212),


     ,        (  50%   ).

----------

> ,        (  50%   ).


,  .

----------

> ?   4 .  11000,    15000     .   4000 .     .


,    ?     ( 6%)       ?       50%,      .

----------


## .

> 50%,      .


  . .. 50%    ,      4 .     4      ,     -

----------


## hiker

> 1  2  3...    99  100


          ,      .      -        01.01.    :Redface:

----------


## medvegonkaelka

!      -,     ,       ?

----------

, !
    .  ,  ?
.     :754-.  1509-..     26,8. 
1): 1800*1,148*0,400*(27+27+27)=66951.   =10043. ?
2)  .,   2263,   1819,-?    2263?
3)  =8224-      030  1, - ?
4)  ,    ,   ?
)-   ...- 2  1?
)--  ?
)     ?
) .., .  - " ......"  ?
5)  -    ?- +  .-  " ...     __ "- "2".    ?(  ?..)

 ))

----------

,        ...       " " ???!!!         (     )   ???!!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## katyaiva

,        2009,   6%,   ,   .         .  .

----------


## 78

... ,        . ?

----------


## Little_Buh

!
     6%  . 
1.   .
, ,   1      30, 40  50         (..       )     (..  6%  ,      )?
2.   2009.  ,   .    , ,   .
    . 30  50 3  1152016    ?   ,           . ..   ,       ,    50  0. ?   -             ,       ?
   !)

----------


## Little_Buh

,   )     ,       .
, ,   .

----------


## .

*katyaiva*,   10    ,   ,    15    ?  :Frown: 
*78*, .



> 50  0


  0,  .             ,       -

----------


## .

- ,     ,            :Frown:

----------


## 78

> 78, .


,..,     ,  ,        .....

----------


## i_borisova

.     4-   6% (),           ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .     4-   6% (),           ?

----------


## .

*78*,     ,      ?     ,  4-,

----------


## Scamp

+        ?

----------


## Scamp

:      ,   6%

----------


## Glawbuch

> +        ?

----------


## Bulgakter

!

, !!!

 :Wow: .

 ,     1-  ( ,   ),   -   ,
       ,     .   .    ?   ,  ,      2  -    9        
.260-.280 (1- )-.050(2- ). 
,  .050       , ..  ,     ?

 :Redface: ,       .

----------


## Glawbuch

> :      ,   6%

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## .

> ,     .   .    ?


 



> ,  ,      2  -    9


     ,       .

----------

,   - 4-       ?

----------


## .



----------


## SAHOLIA

!
      2         .      . ,   - .  ,       :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## .

*SAHOLIA*,

----------


## SAHOLIA

3 -         ( ),         (. 20  3).

----------


## SAHOLIA



----------


## .

> 


 .

----------

4-  9   .       ?    4-   9   ?     " 9  "?   ?   ?

----------

6%.
  ,     3   ?

1.       2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

-    0,     ,   ?

 2.    . -1153005    95  16.09.08 -   1 .   ,    ,      .    .

   , ?


 3.           2009 .          .   -11 +       .  - 1  (  ,    ).

  .


4.      (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09)    30 .

.


5.         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489


   ,   .

 6.          -    30  2010 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .)


     ,  .  (, )?

----------


## .



----------


## .

1. ,     
6.            ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

6    ?

----------


## oklav2004

> 78,     ,      ?     ,  4-,


.. .          . .      .   -  - ?

----------


## oklav2004

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 				78,     ,      ?     ,  4-,    
> 
> 
> .. .          . .      .   -  - ?



  78       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

12.11.2008 N 322
"   -3 "  ,               ",       ,             ( )"

----------

.!  ,,       :
1.       2009 .-  1 
2.      ,    ?
3.     2009.  ,        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nadinak

6%.
, ,     
18210501010011000110 ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 



> 2009.  ,        ?


 

*Nadinak*,

----------


## Nadinak

> *Nadinak*,


!

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _85

?
    (       )?

----------


## .

.   



>

----------


## robocop

"    2009". ,   ,   " "  :Wink: .  ,     ,  -     ....         ?   ,    .   (   001,   0--,    ?).       .    .... .

----------


## _85

> .

----------


## nakturn

- .    12  2009.   .   .
  :
1.   20 
2.  115085  20 .
3.   1152017  30 
4. -11  .
?
  1  4 .     (     ,      010       ?).
       ...
1.    ?    .       -"  "? ???
2.       1- ?       .

----------


## Andyko

*nakturn*,     ,    , ?

----------


## nakturn

.    ,       ?

----------


## Nadinak

> ?
>     (       )?


      ,    .

----------


## nakturn

,  ,   . . ,   ..    .     ,  ?    .     ?
      6%  ,   .   :
*,  .  * - 
**  - 26 ( 26    4- . 26 (1), 26(2)  ..     ?)
**  - 04
**  - 04
   ... , !

----------


## Chaplain

,  .          -.   .   .      . :
1)       ?
2)      ?
3)11   ))
4)   ??

----------


## .

*nakturn*,  ,        ,      .       ,

----------


## .

> ,  .          .   .   .      . :
> 1)       ?
> 2)      ?
> 3)11   ))
> 4)   ??


1. .      -      :Embarrassment: 
2. .        
4.     ,     .   ,  ,         100   ?   :Frown:        ,        ?

----------


## Chaplain

> 1. .      -     
> 2. .        
> 4.     ,     .   ,  ,         100   ?         ,        ?


 :yes:    ,     )))  ()

----------


## nakturn

. !    ,     ,  .
         ,      ,      (..   ),   .  (  )         , ..  .
      ,         ,    (     ).     .         .  ?      ?

----------

.
   ,   .       2009. , , .
** .     ** :
1.      .  , ,    =0.     ?  ,      ?
2.         .     ?
       ,        -   "        ( )"?
3.       ,       2009 .    ?
* :*
1.     .    .
2.         -       ,   .
3.       ,     .
4.      ?

    ,    -  ,          ,    ?

----------


## _

. , :   9  2009 ,  - ,  .   .        4-  2009    ?  ,    .10 .346.29  ?   -   ?

----------


## Little_Buh

,  .   ,      .   ,      .




> !
>     . 
>   2009.  ,   .    , ,   .
>     . 30  50 3  1152016    ?   ,            (..    ). ..   ,         ,    50 (,   )  0. ?       ?   -                ,        ()?
>    !)

----------


## .

> ,


    ,         ,     ,   ,   .
      ,            .

----------


## .

> .
>    ,   .       2009. , , .
> ** .     ** :
> 1.      .  , ,    =0.     ?  ,      ?
> 2.         .     ?
>        ,        -   "        ( )"?
> 3.       ,       2009 .    ?
> * :*
> 1.     .    .
> ...


1. 
2. .  
3..     nakturn       

1-4. .      -

----------


## .

> 4-  2009    ?


     ,  .    .       -   ,    (     ?)  ..

----------


## .

* Little_Buh*,  -       400

----------


## 10

.    19    , ( -1151065,     27.02.2006 N 30).
,   ,       - ,   ,     ,    .
   ?      ?    ?

----------


## Elenge

- ..  -  "0".  ,     .   3 ,        -   ,      .

----------


## .

> ,   ,       - ,   ,     ,    .


      - ,

----------


## .

> 3 ,        -   ,      .


    ,           .

----------


## fit1

:

"    ,     2010       ,      ,      ,      392.

          ,      2009       ,        ,       ,      182."

     2009.
    ,      ,     .
-           2009?

----------


## Elenge

> ,           .


     ))   ,       ,      /  :Wow:

----------


## Chaplain

..   ,   ,      ?

----------


## S-17

?

----------


## Chaplain

> ?

----------


## Sovichek

6%          .            ,   3  )    .

----------


## Chaplain

:

    2008     
   ,   1  2009 
( :     05  2008   -3-1/643@)

  . 

  ,    - )

----------

..,  . ,    .
 )

----------


## .

> ..   ,   ,      ?


  ,   ?  ,       



> 6%          .            ,   3  )    .


    ,    .   .

----------


## Sovichek

,    .   .       [/QUOTE]

    )

----------


## S-17

> 


        ?

         ?

     ,    ,    ?

----------


## Larik

> ?
> 
>          ?
> 
>      ,    ,    ?


     ,      .      () .

----------


## .

(    :Smilie:  ),           ?       1  (7.7).     ?  ?  -        -   ...

----------


## Feminka

> 


 ?  ?

----------


## .

> ?  ?


  :yes: ,     .
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
    ,   .    .        ....

----------


## .

.      -11,        .

----------


## .

> .      -11,        .


,        -11?    ..       9     ,  ,          .  9-30     .          ...  .   ?
     .    ,     .              ....

----------


## .

> -11?


   ?    .     ,    .       ,     -.
         .       .



> ....


   ,        ,    ,   .          ,        ,

----------


## .

> ?    .     ,    .       ,     -.
>          .       .
>    ,        ,    ,   .          ,        ,


       .     .

 ..     ..     -      ...       ....        ...    : ",     -......           ....."   ?       -       .     ...   - . ,           .     2  ,

----------


## EugeneD

,      ,   ,   -11 (!   ),   .   -   ,   -  .       .

----------


## Lavazzza

!    .   - .
         ,   9   ,  .         2009 :     050 (    ,   9 ) - ,    ,  ,    (,  )?

----------

: "     ,   , 03.11.09" 
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/164559/

 :
"...,    ,    ,           ,      ."

           2?

----------

> 050 (    ,   9 ) - ,    ,  ,    (,  )?


  =   =   .

----------


## robocop

/ -    18-  ()     .         .        -   "    ".      ,           .         ,    .     ,         .
  -    3- .,       .     10 .     15,         :Smilie: .

----------


## Andyko

> "...,    ,    ,           ,      ."
> 
>            2?


  :
3. ,     ,      ,      .
   ,    ,       ,   26.2    .
,    ,         ,       .

----------


## fit1

-     #459

 -  .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=311387             392,          2009. 
           2009     182

----------

,    -  ,          ,    ?   ,    , ..      ** ?

----------

,        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    -  ,          ,    ?   ,    , ..      ** ?


  .  ,    -  .      .

----------

!  ,    6%   (6%) 
       .  ,     ,       .      ,    .        . 
       ?

----------

.. ,,    (),       2009. 31 12 09,      1  2010   ?

----------

!  ,    6%   (6%)
       .  ,     ,       .      ,    .        .
       ?

----------


## .

> -     #459
> 
>  -  .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=311387             392,          2009. 
>            2009     182





> .. ,,    (),       2009. 31 12 09,      1  2010   ?


               !     ,   ,   




> ,        ?


  ,       .    - - .    .




> !  ,    6%   (6%)
>        .  ,     ,       .      ,    .        .
>        ?



  ,         ,   ,   .      - ,    :Embarrassment:          ,

----------

:Wink:

----------

,      0  1        ?

----------

. )))
        .     3  (       )   4 . 6 %         .      )))

----------


## .

> ?


  ?    ?  1

----------


## ACemenova

,    .  2009   -  *-*     20 .        01.01.2010? .

----------


## 617437

.   .   ,        /? .

----------


## .

,      http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116599/ (   2007 )

----------


## 617437



----------

2009 ,  ,     .
          ?  :Frown:

----------


## svetuek

., ,  ,     ,       ?    ,   ,   ...  ?

----------


## Elenge

> 2009 ,  ,     .
>           ?


    .   -   .

----------

!
4-  3, .4,  3-    4     ?

----------


## Feminka

,     .

----------

,   -

----------

1  3   ?

----------


## Feminka

**,      ?  .1   .

----------


## SAHOLIA

. 210  2   6% -   (   )          .     2009      .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## SAHOLIA

Andyko/ 
   2 :  6%,       .                ?

----------


## shev1980

> -     #459
> 
>  -  .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=311387             392,          2009. 
>            2009     182


  ,      2009 .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ,

----------

6%  ,     .

 :
1.          -11?
2.     -11  ?
3.    (-11,  , , )    ,   ,     ,     ?

.

----------


## Feminka

**,     ? ?

----------


## SAHOLIA

1150   4  (   2009),   1150 .  ,       .

----------

Feminka,  ,       .
 ,    )))

----------


## .

> 6%  ,     .
> 
>  :
> 1.          -11?
> 2.     -11  ?
> 3.    (-11,  , , )    ,   ,     ,     ?
> 
> .


1. .     
2.   , .   ,      -11
3.      ,  ,     .   ,          ,      




> 1150   4  (   2009),   1150 .  ,       .


 .

----------

> 1. .     
> 2.   , .   ,      -11
> 3.      ,  ,     .   ,          ,


   . !!!!

----------


## shev1980

2010 ,   7274 ,  3118 ,    .    ,    .             ,        -      .

----------


## shev1980

29          ,       .

----------

Feminka,   ))
 )
    2    ,-.   ,  4   .   9  -  .
 1.    - .. +. .

----------


## .

> .    ,    .


    ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

**,       :Smilie:

----------

.          -11     ( ,    ..)?

----------


## .

-11  ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------


## alenka1872

3 11    !!! +     .. . + .        2000 .(   )))

----------


## _

*.*,      ,        :Frown: 

**  -** 
*4 . ()*

*
* 4-+(    ..),
** -11 +(    ..) ,            ;
**  1110018,  1152017 +(    ..)    .

*          ˨*.

.. *    4 ()* .

----------


## Feminka

*_*,     , -1151065.

----------


## -7

*_*, 

1.  - 20.01.2010
2.    -  31.03.2010 ()

   ?

----------


## -7

*_*,   2 ,   .

----------


## _

> *_*,     , -1151065.


  ,   ,   .. .

**  -** 
*4 . ()*


**  4-+(    ..),
** -11 +(    ..) ,            ;
**  1110018,  1152017,  1151065 +(    ..)    .

          ˨.

..     4 () .

----------


## .

. 
*_*,    ,      2. **

----------


## _

> *_*,     , -1151065.


  ,   ,   .. .

**  -** 
*4 . ()*


**  4-+(    ..),
** -11 +(    ..) ,            ;
**  1110018 ( 20 ),  1152017 ( 31 ),  1151065 ( 30 ) +(    ..)    .

          ˨.

..     4 () .
*.  1151065*  -     ,  .      ?  ..       ()  ???...


,    ,      ( 10 ).    /   .

----------


## _

> *_*,     , -1151065.





> . 
> *_*,    ,      2. **


,  ...,    .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=93326&page=2



> .   -   ,


,  2 ,    :quest: 
   ,       1151065 ( 30 ).
   -    ..       (   ,   ),    .

----------


## .

> ,       1151065 ( 30 ).


  ?    .      ?      5 ? 



> -    ..       (   ,   ),    .


      . 



> ?


       ,   .         ,      .

----------


## _

> ?    .      ?      5 ? 
>       . 
>        ,   .         ,      .


   5  :Wink: 
,        :Smilie:   ,  ,      :Big Grin: 
,     -1151065 *.
*

----------


## Olegius

.       2008  (),         2008.    ?       ?         2009 .          ?      2008 ?                 . ,  2008     .      20      2009?

----------


## Andyko

> ?





> 





> 2008 ?





> 20      2009?

----------

-        .    ,   ,      -  +    (    ,    " -    ").    ,       ?
    ,       ( )    (    ),           ,     -11.   .
 .

----------


## 777

Andyko- :    ,   ,  (16.01.2010)
      . -  3.     :
      2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .
     ,     ?

----------


## EugeneD

...   ?  ! ,   ,   񸸸...

----------


## shev1980

> Andyko- :    ,   ,  (16.01.2010)
>       . -  3.     :
>       2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .
>      ,     ?


     .

----------


## 777

,   ,    ,   ,     ,       ,   ?

----------


## shev1980

,    ,        ...    .

----------


## 777

(    ,            ). 
   .    ,     . 
   .   ,    .          ,?

----------


## shev1980

,   ,       ,     ,   ,     ,   .  ,  ,     ,    ,    .     ...   .

----------


## 777

,     ,  ,   ,  .           "0".

----------


## EugeneD

> ,?


 ,    ,   ,         ...   -,  ?     ,    ,     ,  ...    - !     ,!

----------


## Runova

4 2009,

----------


## shev1980

34.

----------


## EugeneD

*, !   - * 
_ N 1   


, 

   08.12.2008 N 137 ?_

21	I 
22	II 
23	III 
24	IV 
51	I    () 
54	II    () 
55	III    () 
56	IV    () 

  :   *  ,   !*

----------


## .

> ,     ,  ,   ,  .


    ,    .    .    .         ,     .

----------


## _

> 4 2009,


   " "    . ().
   ,      .

     .

----------


## Elena_Novichok

, , ""!    ,      ( )     .     (6%).   ,     . ,     -  .      001 ( ), 010 (  ), 020 (), 080 ()  201 ( ).  ,       ,   .   ,      ? -   ,    ...  ...

----------


## hiker

> ,     ,  ,   ,  .           "0".


        ?      ? :Wink:

----------


## .



----------


## Elena_Novichok

!  !!!

----------

6%

         :    () ()?

----------


## Larik

> 6%
> 
>          :    () ()?


120 -

----------


## Svet**

, ..
  ( 6%)   2009.  ,      . -  2-  3-   , ,    .  2009. -  ,  - . 09.10.2009.   ""  (     ),    -   . 
 :
1.         3 ?
2.      ( - , ,     )    ? 
3.  , --        ,    ? 
 -   ,  "".

----------


## Svet**

> **   !


1.    ,   ,      ,       -    ?
2.    -   ( - ),      .    ?
P.S.         .

----------


## -7

> 1.    ,   ,      ,       -    ?


   .    +,  +_    


> 2.    -   ( - ),      .    ?


 - 1 .    .

----------


## -7

*Svet***,      (      )

----------


## .

> 1.         3 ?


    .         
          (    ,     )

----------


## Svet**

> .    +,  +_


  ,   -  , ,  - ?
  -   -         ,   ? -     ?
, , ,    -     - 31 ,   -   20 ?!

----------


## .

*Svet***,               :Frown:   ,

----------


## Svet**

> .         
>           (    ,     )


 . .,         ,    ,    .

2.   "   "-    - ?      ? ,  ,  -          ,         ?

3.


> Svet**,                ,


.,     -    -      .    -  , -  ..  ??

----------


## Svet**

> - 1 .    .


-7, ..,   - ?
  ,      - (  )-       ?   -   ?           .  - ?

----------


## Yanisss

, ,    ,       ,           , ..  - 2 ?    .  ?
 .

----------


## Feminka

> , ,    ,       ,           , ..  - 2 ?






> .  ?

----------


## Yanisss

> 


     ,    xml ,      .    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------


## Yanisss

> ,   .


!

----------

:
1.        6% "  "?

    ?

----------


## .

1. 
Ÿ   ,    ,

----------


## Feminka

> 6% "  "?






> ?


,    , .     .

----------


## Svet**

, ! , ,  568  569 !

----------


## Syuzan.87

,  ,   .

 , ,     .
        . .          .

   .
    ,          ?           .

    ,         -5.
   ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,         -5.
>    ?


 ,   1.

----------


## 1403

.         2009.   .          . 
       ,        ,       .    ,    .
      ,   -   ?    ?
 !

----------

!
,   . .  .    . . -  1   0

----------


## Feminka



----------

> !
> ,   . .  .    . . -  1   0


0

----------

!   :     -  ?    ?

----------


## .

> -  ?


    ?        ?

----------

,    1  -  0  :Smilie:

----------

,     .    . . ?    ...

----------


## Runova

> 34.


     4 ,

----------


## Feminka

?

----------

...  ,      ,       :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

, . ()

----------

:     ,      ?

----------

!

----------


## Syuzan.87

,      .         2- ,           ,           ?  ?

----------

,  (

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## .

**,  ,   ?          (  ),           :Frown:  
*Syuzan.87*,   ,  .          .   ,    ,

----------

. .   ,     ?

----------


## .

?

----------

-(  ), 4    "0"(  , )

----------

> ?


   ,  ,    ( ),     .    ,    ?      ""   ,    ". "  ""?

----------

,    ,  ? ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,  ,    ( ),     .


      ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## Syuzan.87

.,  !!!

----------

> ,   ,    ,   .


. ,   !
    ...,    ...
  :  ,  ,      , ?
2)   -  -  ,        ?      ?

----------


## Svet**

> , ! , ,  568  569 !


   ?!
!
!.    -   ?
2.              (   )     ?
3.        ,    ?
 .., , ,    ,   ?
-  ?

----------

! , ,    :
        "  () "   214 ("    ,    "),         ,  310 ("     "),       ?
 ?
!

----------

,  ,          - ?

 ,  ,  182	1 05 01010 01 1000 110,
     ,   2010     
182 1 05 01010 01 0000 110

     2009     ?

----------


## .

**,   14-     0.  1 -, 2 -, 3 -.       ,

----------

> ?!
> !
> !.    -   ?
> 2.              (   )     ?
> 3.        ,    ?
>  .., , ,    ,   ?
> -  ?


,   ,           ,     .
1.       ,    ,     ,    .  ,   ,    .           .    .   ?
2.         (   ,   ), ,      .          .   :    ,           .      ,    .   ,  ,     .
3.      ,    .   1-.      . ,  .      9.19. 
! , ,  " ",       !   :Smilie: 
!

----------

. 
,         ,  ,       (  15   )      !

----------


## .

> ,   -   ?    ?


        .         .      .   "  "?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,  .            , , , .

----------

> ! , ,    :
>         "  () "   214 ("    ,    "),         ,  310 ("     "),       ?
>  ?
> !


., ! , ,   ?
!

----------


## .

*Svet***,      ,          .  ,          
,    ,     ,        ?   20-30-50  ,      ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

**,  ,      .      ,

----------


## .

> .., , ,    ,   ?


 ,     ,   ,   .   ,        :Frown:

----------


## EricMan

4 ?    2009   ?

----------


## .

- .

----------

> ,  ,     .      ,


,  !     . -  .    ""    . ,       .      . ,  .   .   :yes:

----------


## .

,  310,   ,  214

----------


## TataTk

!
, 15%
    (  ),        ?  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## TataTk

,     -           ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

, .         ,

----------


## TataTk

,       .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

:      ?     ?       -       ?

----------


## gudim

!     , ,        .  :Wow: 
 -     .    ,  ,    ,     .
:    ?   ,   -  ,    ?     ,     =  .
   .

----------


## SAHOLIA

!   - ,  -       .  .  ?

----------


## Nadinak

> ,     =  .
>    .


  -     .

----------


## squid

!

 ( )   30 .     4  ? 30   20 ?   :Embarrassment: 

!   :yes:

----------


## Nadinak

(    ,    service.nalog.)?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ,     .
> :    ?






> .  .  ?






>

----------


## mgmf

1)       -      ?

2)         .   ?

      ,    .         -      :Frown: 

      6%  2007 .

  !

----------

..,      1151073?    ,   ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1151073.htm
  244   ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ( )   30 .     4  ?


      30  ,     .

----------


## squid

> 30  ,     .


!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mgmf

?  :Frown: 
!!!
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=635

----------


## .

*mgmf*,   ,          .

----------


## shev1980

> 1)       -      ?
> 
> 2)         .   ?
> 
>       ,    .         -     
> 
>       6%  2007 .
> 
>   !


     ,    -11.   .

----------


## shev1980

.        .

----------


## .

*shev1980*,     ,  ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## karbofos

*.*,
      .     , ..             .

    (6%)  .

  :

1  -  1  20  -  6%    .
2  -  1  20  -   .
3  -  1  20  -   .
4       ( 2008 )  1  20      ,         .

:             6%.  4       20 .       4 .    ?

----------


## SAHOLIA

.  (!!!)  -    .. .     . .    .          "          .      Courier New  16 - 18 .".         -           -   ?      Courier New  16 - 18  -        ?

----------


## SAHOLIA

-    -    .       ,

----------

> .  (!!!)  -    .. .     . .    .          "          .      Courier New  16 - 18 .".         -           -   ?      Courier New  16 - 18  -        ?


        ,     .   .       .    .

----------


## 1403

.         2009.   .          .
      ,        ,       .    ,    .
      ,   -   ?    ?
 !

----------


## .

> 1  -  1  20


 1   31 ,      20 . 



> :             6%.


     ,   ,       ?        - 31   .         2009 ,  .      - ,     ,   .       ,    . 



> 4       20 .       4 .    ?


      30 .   4     ,        2  3 ,      9

----------


## .

> .  (!!!)  -    .. .


      ,   .

----------


## shev1980

> *shev1980*,     ,  ,     ?


     .

----------


## .

*1403*,      ,          .      ,   
     ,             .   
   ,      -,     ,  .        :Frown:

----------


## .

> .


 !       ,              ?   :Wink: 
 ,  2010     ,

----------


## shev1980

,   ,        .  :yes: 
          .

----------

> *1403*,      ,          .      ,   
>      ,             .   
>    ,      -,     ,  .


  .    .   ,      (  )   ,       . ..         ?

----------

> 1151073?    ,   ,      ?





> 244   ,


,   ,   ,   ,     ,      .   ?

----------


## karbofos

> 1   31 ,      20 .


    .


> ,   ,       ?


   2009 .


> - 31   .         2009 ,  .      - ,     ,   .       ,    .


         4  2008     2009 .              .
 2009       ! 


> 30 .   4     ,        2  3 ,      9


    ,   -      ..
        .      ""  "".
 2009 ,    ,       (  1  20     )  6%     .      6% .     ?!
             30 ..   ,     6%      ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ,   ,     ,      .


 -        .  ,    244?      ,   2010    ,

----------


## .

> .


 ,    ,    20  ,  ,    1   20 .      1 -31     20 .    ,    .



> 4  2008     2009 .


     ,    ?    ,    .



> ,     6%      ?


   -     4 ,     .    ,      ,     .
 ,  ,     .

----------


## .

*1403*,     ,       ,          ,     ?

----------


## Oksj

.  01.09.09.       3  .    ?  -  2    3  4 ?    4   ?

----------


## SUITABLE1

!
 !    1110018 (    ....)   : 
1.        ....
2.  

!!!

----------


## shev1980

> .  01.09.09.       3  .    ?  -  2    3  4 ?    4   ?


     . :Smilie:

----------


## shev1980

> !
>  !    1110018 (    ....)   : 
> 1.        ....
> 2.  
> 
> !!!


1. 01.01.2010
2. ?    .

----------


## SUITABLE1

!
     1110018   ?

----------


## shev1980

> !
>      1110018   ?


, . :yes:  .

----------


## SUITABLE1

,        ?

----------


## Oksj

> .


    : .80  -"                20   ,     ()  -   20-  ,   ,      ().     ,     ,          ,        (    )."?
  -   ...

----------


## 1403

> *1403*,     ,       ,          ,     ?


   .      ,   .     .       .   .

----------


## .

*SUITABLE1*,  Caps Lock,     .   ,    .

----------


## shev1980

> ,        ?


. :yes:

----------


## .

*1403*,    ,          ,         ,             .
     ,  -    .

----------


## SUITABLE1

!   !

----------

2009     ,   ?

----------


## karbofos

> -     4 ,    .


   ,       ? 6%   ?  ?
   " "  4 ?

----------


## Oksj

,   .

----------


## Oleg75

!
   .  08.12.09.    3  ,    .         , ..  .   /.  ,          , .. 3    .  .

----------


## .

> ,       ? 6%   ?  ?


    ,      .      ,     .



> " "  4 ?


  ,    ,       4 ,    ?   :Frown:    2   3 ,  .    ,     



> ,          , .. 3    .


      .   , .

----------


## Oleg75

!

----------

,      ?   
 , :

" ", 2009, N 20

   "  "  
"" 
  30.06.2009           <12>. ,      ,  ,        30.06.2009  . ,      ,       , :
()     ( ,   );
()      ,     :
-        ;
-          .


        ,   <13>:
1)    ,  ,    ,    , ,      ,       ,      25%;
2)         :
-    - 100 ;
-    - 250 ;
3)     (, )                 :
-    - 400  .;
-    - 1000  . <14>.
 ,  2-  3- ,       .

* * *

 ,      , ,     .                     .
--------------------------------
<7>  1, 2 . 4  N 89-.
<8>    28.10.2008 N 14-07/6011; . 1             , .    05.04.2007 N 204.
<9>      09.12.2008 N 8672/08.
<10>      09.12.2008 N 8672/08; . 3 . 18  N 89-; . 4            , .     16.06.2000 N 461; . . 5, 6   , .     28.08.1992 N 632.
<11>  1  N 89-.
<12>  3 . 18  N 89-; . "" . 16 . 33, . 2 . 49    30.12.2008 N 309-.
<13>  1 . 4    24.07.2007 N 209- "        ".
<14>  1     22.07.2008 N 556.

----------


## buza

, ,    2009 .    ,       31.12.2009  01.01.2010??

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

,      2009 , .. ,    .

----------

2009 .,  ,   .  ???           , ???

----------


## .

,  .         .           :Frown:

----------


## robocop

> , ,    2009 .    ,       31.12.2009  01.01.2010??


       , , .        Andyko   .

----------


## Kosbar

:



> -    30  2010 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .)


 ,    ?))
    ,    .

----------


## .

50        .     ,     15%

----------


## Kosbar

> 50        .     ,     15%


    ? ? )

----------


## Andyko

*Kosbar*,

----------


## Larik

> ? ? )


        .

----------


## v059

,    ))),    6%  ,         15 ?      20 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lora s

,     1  ?         4 ? ?

----------


## Lora s

,       4  2009.     !!??

----------


## .

1

----------

03-  , .   ,-   -      .   ? 
  ?

----------


## .

> -  ()            ,      ,      - ;


.

----------

!       http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=274 http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=275   !      10              !          .

1)  10   ,                     ?
2)     ,   ?           ()   ,         ?            ?
3)       ,         , ?

----------


## .

1.     .     ,            :Wink: 
2.   ,    ,   .      .   ,    .   ,     ,        .   .        ,   .   .
3.      ,  ,  .
      - ,      ,         ,    ,       ?       ,      ?   :Frown:

----------


## kreker

"         -    30  2010 ."
         ?

----------


## .

,     .

----------

> - ,      ,         ,    ,       ?       ,      ?


            .

      ?                         .

         ...       10    ,           ,                      ?
                   .

----------


## .

,     ,  -  .        .      ,  .



> ,           ,


      ,    ?     .

----------

,  ,         ,                      ,  -            ..?

----------


## .

- 3

----------

,          ?   ,      ..
  ,   .       2009 ,4 -,     3- ()         .  .        ?-,-..?

----------


## Ann13

.           ???

----------


## hiker

> .           ???


    -    ? :Wow:

----------

,          6% ?        ? 
  .

----------


## Glawbuch

30  ,     .

----------

?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## 75

, ,   .    ,           (   ),        .      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

.   .

----------


## 75

?

----------


## Glawbuch

-  2 . .    ,     -  .     .

----------


## 75

,   .  .  :yes:

----------

!   ,  ,     .         : 0  1.    .

----------


## Glawbuch

0

----------

,  -6%.      1151065,   :
1.  2.1. " ".       :      .      :  



> 1.   010 - 014                     ,     ,    ,   ,    :
>   010   3, 5, 6 -  ,      2    5   0200, 0300, 0400 ;    010   4 -  ,      0200   6  2 ;
>   011 -   ,    5   0210, 0310, 0410     6   0210  2 ;
>   012, 013, 014 -   ,    5   0220, 0230, 0240; 0320, 0330, 0340; 0420, 0430, 0440     6   0220 - 0240.


            2.    ,     .  ?
    ,   15-19   ,     ?
2.  2.2. "    0100".      ,     .  ,       ?

----------

> !       http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=274 http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=275   !      10              !          .


!
    -  
 ,   , ...)
 ))

----------


## karbofos

> -     4 ,    .    ,      ,     .


 , ..  ", , "         ?

----------


## .

,  ,  .       - 30 ,

----------

,      ,   2-  3-    ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


  ?



> 2-  3-    ?

----------

, ,    17 ,     12 ,    -  4 ,  ,  :        (   14.12.09) +           15    .    ,               ()  (,,),        ((( ,    :Frown:  ,

----------

... , ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

:Smilie:

----------

:Wow:

----------

> ,  -6%.      1151065,   :
> 1.  2.1. " ".       :      .      :  
> 
>             2.    ,     .  ?
>     ,   15-19   ,     ?
> 2.  2.2. "    0100".      ,     .  ,       ?


 !   ,   :    .   ,          ?        ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,          ?


      /,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  ,   .

----------

2.5.     :     ,     .  :Wow:    ?

----------


## Nadinak

.       .

----------


## .

> , ,    17 ,     12 ,    -  4 ,  ,  :        (   14.12.09) +           15    .    ,               ()  (,,),        ((( ,    ,


     (  ),     .   3-,        (   ).   20  (   ).

----------

! , ,    .
    030,040,050    ,        (     ) ?

----------


## Yanisss

> 2.5.     :     ,     .    ?


     ,      ,  ?

----------

,          ?   ,      ..
  ,   .       2009 ,4 -,     3- ()         .  .        ?-,-..?

----------


## .

> 030,040,050    ,        (     ) ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,  ?


  , 



> ,          ?


     ,    .         .



> 3- ()


 -  .

----------


## iren197908

> 4 ,   3-


! ,     3-      2009 .  ,   ,     1 ..  .   ,   ,   3- (   ,   ).
 ,      .
   !

----------


## Andyko

> 3-      2009


 15  2010

----------


## iren197908

> 15  2010


  !
          ?    ,       3-     ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ,  .

----------


## iren197908

-       15     ,   3-       ?
   !

----------


## Andyko



----------

?  740

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

**,  -  .    ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## EvMorf

-   ,          ,  ,

1.                    ?

2.       2009 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .      ?

3.   -11         1600   ,       2009   14%,          ,    , .  1600 = 14%,      8  6%,    ?

----------


## .

1.  
2. 
3. -     2009  7   .  1600?

----------


## EvMorf

> 3. -     2009  7   .  1600?


     4-  2009 ,  -         ~ 1600,   .       4-       ...   ,              ,    .       ?   1600 = 14%      6%  8%    .     ?

----------


## Feminka

*EvMorf*, 2/3  , 1/3  .

----------


## EvMorf

> *EvMorf*, 2/3  , 1/3  .


           1583,94

,

  1055,96
  527,98

  ?      -11     ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

030,040,050    ,        (     ) ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


.

----------


## k-25

. . 5 .   .  .        . ( )     .    ?     1 .

----------

,  25  2009.              1  2010.         .
1.   ,      ?
2.         5  2009.?
3.   ,   ? 
4. ?
5. ? 
6.    ??????
 : !!!!!!

----------


## .

> . . 5 .   .  .


     .      -   1 .         .
**,    ? 
  2009     ,      .         10     .     .

----------

, -

----------


## .

, ,   ?       ,        ?

----------

,   ,         .(   )
       .

----------


## .

,   .

----------

, , ..     ....
     (  ),    6%?
   (   )..
 ,    ,            .     ,   ,    ....

----------


## .

**,        ,     .     .

----------

,

----------


## .

,  ,     .        .
        ,        :Frown:

----------



----------


## slimtimys

,      ,   ,      ,       4 .2009?   3?

----------


## slimtimys

,     .

----------


## .

> 4 .2009?   3?


  .  3-  ,       ,

----------


## .

,  !     ,  ,  ,     .           "       ,   () , . -1151063 .    .   - 30 ."          ?

----------


## .

,       :Smilie: 

  ,

----------

> ,  -  .    ,   ?


 !       :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
     .    -     ..     2009     ?

----------


## Lora s

> ,          ?   ,      ..
>   ,   .       2009 ,4 -,     3- ()         .  .        ?-,-..?


     :   15 .  "0",  ,   (.       /  -     ,     ,   ,

----------


## hiker

> :   15 .  "0",  ,   (.       /  -     ,     ,   ,

----------


## SAHOLIA

!   -          ,   . ?    ?     .        .

----------

.    . .    .    .  .     .      . -      ( ).



> 


   .     .   ?
"      / "
  .   . !

----------


## Andyko

> !        
>      .    -     ..     2009     ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=742

----------


## 111

,  ,  6%,       6%  2009?    ?

----------


## Feminka

> 6%  2009?


30 



> ?

----------


## .

> ,      
> 
>   ,


 




> !   -          ,   . ?    ?     .        .


 . 




> ,  ,  6%,       6%  2009?    ?


 30

----------


## 661

, !   .  6 %.   ,           31 ?           6%?

----------


## .

31

----------


## EugeneD

> !


 Ÿ   742...    ,         ,        ,       ,    -  .

----------


## .

,

----------


## tomic

....  ...          2009.        2010.    .        :  20  - , , .     ...   .....  :Smilie:

----------


## 81

.      .         ?     ?

----------


## iren197908

! ,   !
    ,  ,     __ .  .   ,  . 227        -    (7.        ,    1  , ,          ,                               .       .)
     !

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------


## iren197908

!
       ?

----------

> ?


   -   - ...



> ?


"" () - .
     -     :Smilie: 
=>  .

----------


## 81

!   -,       (

----------


## !

, ,    ,    ((

 5  2009   .     ?    ?  ?     25 ?
 .

----------

*iren197908*, . 119

----------


## Andyko

> 


. 119 


...
    .

----------


## .

> !   -,       (


   -   ?    :Smilie: 



> 5  2009   .     ?    ?  ?     25 ?


   ?           2,     ?

----------


## iren197908

> *iren197908*, . 119


  !

----------

!!!      !!!   ??2  3???(  ???)

----------


## !

> ?           2,     ?


      ,     -  .
     ?

----------


## .

> !!!      !!!   ??2


 .  ,      ,

----------


## .

> ?


       .     ,     .

----------

!!!

----------


## 777

. -  111  
,  ,  6%,       6%  2009?    ?

30 

 : 9 	, !   .  6 %.   ,          31 ?           6%?

 . 


 31  .
     ,                30 ,  31  ,      -  6%??

----------


## .

?

----------


## Shumilov

, , 6%.    2009 ,      ,            2009   .  .

1)            2009 ,     30 .

 :  -  , 
 :    
:  ,  .,  -  .
 ,   : 09 -  ( )   
: 18210501010011000110;  : .;  : 
 :  -   
 : .00.2009

2)     ,    ,      ?

3)     "   :",      ?

----------


## -7

> )            2009 ,     30 .
> 
>  :  -  , 
>  :    
> :  ,  .,  -  .
>  ,   : 09 -  ( )   
> : 18210501010011000110;  : .;  : 
>  :  -   
>  : .00.2009





> 2)     ,    ,      ?


 .

----------


## .

1. 
2.  
3. 0

----------


## Shumilov

., -7 -   !  :Love:

----------


## bg16

,    ,    .

----------


## hiker

> ,


  :Wink:          ?

----------


## .

-        .

----------


## hiker

> -        .


 ,     2   ,     -  3 ?

----------


## nikita_d

.     4 .  25   ? ()

----------

*nikita_d*, 


> 7. ,      ,    ,           1  2  346.23  .
> 
>        25-   ,     .


() 346.21

----------

, ""     "       2.       ,    .     .     ?  ?      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## svetuek

, :   030, 040,  050  6%       ,     (        ).    ,        (2   ).    ? !

----------


## Feminka

*svetuek*,     .

----------


## svetuek

Feminka,   ! ..  *0,06?         ?       ,   .

----------


## Feminka

> ..  *0,06?


 -   .

----------


## svetuek

.. - ,        ?

----------


## .

*svetuek*,     ,      ,   .        .

----------


## Feminka

- (  )-  .

----------


## svetuek

.,    : 
 260()-280()-50 (  9 ,     ,     9 )?  2   ?

----------


## .

.      ,    9 ,  .060  .280,

----------


## svetuek

.., ,  ,      ...

----------


## svetuek

..,   :  1 .        2008 . - 400.(..        ).     ,   .   ?      400 . ?     ,   ? !

----------


## .

.     ,    ,        1

----------

> .     4 .  25   ? ()


  25-,  25-    ?

----------


## Feminka

2009     30 .

----------

> 2009     30 .


   -   31 ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

> .


!

----------


## svetuek

> .     ,    ,        1


,   .         400.    ,  ...

----------

,    ,                .. ,       .

----------


## .

**,  - ?
 ,      .     , 100

----------

?

----------


## .

,

----------

,  ,  ,

----------


## .

,         :Big Grin:

----------


## NATY7IK

, "         ,   ."  4

----------


## .

*NATY7IK*,       4 .   -

----------


## pleskatchevskaya

6%
 0

       ? 
  ,   ,       ...
  ,   ? ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ? ?


50 .,   .

----------


## pleskatchevskaya

> 50 .,   .


    ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

?  ,       .

----------


## katena_st

, ,      4 . 2009  (   ):
1.  ... 20 .
2. -11    1 
3.   1  (     ?)
  - ,   ?

----------


## pleskatchevskaya

> ?  ,       .


   )))   )   -,    50 . ?

----------


## .

*katena_st*,      .     ?        1 ?

----------


## katena_st

"        ",    ?
     20     25?

----------


## katena_st

....
   ,     ,     ?

----------


## .

> 20     25?


 



> ,     ,     ?


         ?

----------


## katena_st

> ?

----------


## katena_st

"        ",    ?

----------


## .

*katena_st*,      ,    .    ,    .           :Wink:     ,     .
          .

----------


## katena_st

)))

----------


## Natalka33

,       ?

----------


## .

. , ,  .

----------


## Natalka33

,    .      ?
    .  (  ,  . -     . )  ?

----------


## nadinl

50%... (     ).   ,   .  -     ,     4 . 2009 ,  ,     4 . 2009?.
 .   4 . (6%)  4000. 50%    2000.    4 .  1818,60,   2500 ( ..  3 .).      2000   1818,60?

----------


## .

> .  (  ,  . -    . )  ?


   ,          .

----------


## .

*nadinl*,    -?

----------


## shev1980

[QUOTE=nadinl;52593803]    50%... (     ).   ,   .  -     ,     4 . 2009 ,  ,     4 . 2009?.
 .   4 . (6%)  4000. 50%    2000.    4 .  1818,60,   2500 ( ..  3 .).      2000   1818,60?[/QUOTE

   3       ,    2000 .

----------

*nadinl*, *shev1980*,     ** ,     3  4
*nadinl*,          2009 .       .

----------


## nova88

!
   ,  ...
    :

      2009 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    . 

  ,       20 ?

----------


## nova88

?               ....    ...       ?

----------


## Feminka

,   50 .

----------


## Feminka

> ?               ....    ...       ?


 ? ,  .

----------


## nova88

Feminka      ,     ..?

----------


## Feminka

,  .       . , .

----------


## nova88

!    ,        ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

,  .

----------

. 
, , 6%,  ,  . 

         -   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Iren770

:   ,      2009 .    . ,      ?

----------


## Feminka

*Iren770*,        !

----------


## ˸_0602

!
   .   17  2009  ,     .   -    ,      2009 - ,     ,     .     .      -    ,  .      : "    *12  2010* ".          ??? 
 - ,        ,  ,           .   :
   -        12.01.2010?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## ˸_0602

. 
  -    (     )  -    (((

----------


## .

-           ,       
,              .

----------

.   4-     .      ,  ?  1,2..  ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,


.



> 1,2..  ?


.

----------

..      "   "       , ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## shev1980

> !
>    .   17  2009  ,     .   -    ,      2009 - ,     ,     .     .      -    ,  .      : "    *12  2010* ".          ??? 
>  - ,        ,  ,           .   :
>    -        12.01.2010?


    ,       17  2009 .  , ..     ,      .       31 .

----------

)

----------


## ˸_0602

*shev1980*, ,        23-24 .  ,      ,       ((((((( , ,    .   14     .

----------

, ,     17.7.-.     ?    1 "  " ,   ?   ,   ,    .      4 " "  6 " "  3- . !

----------


## Feminka

> 4 " "  6 " "  3-


 ,    .

----------

> ,    .


   !!!    "  "  "   "   ?

----------


## Feminka

?  .

----------

..    ,   1      , 3-  ?  !

----------

,  2- .             ?     ....?

----------


## Feminka

> ?     ....?


,    ,   .

----------

> ,    ,   .


    !!!  !

----------


## box46

,,.       25   30 ?

----------


## .

30

----------


## box46

,  ..

----------


## box46

.   .           ?

----------


## .

?  2010 ? .     ,

----------


## box46

.    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## box46

,        .  2009 ,        50%,   .?

----------


## box46

?

----------

,      .      .    ,   ?

----------


## Palinna

,   ( 6%+ ).
 25      4  2009. 
 -   2009.?
     .

----------


## shev1980

> ,      .      .    ,   ?


  ,         -11     .

----------


## shev1980

> ,   ( 6%+ ).
>  25      4  2009. 
>  -   2009.?
>      .


  30 ,    .

----------


## Palinna

> 30 ,    .


,    25.01 -  ?
- (

----------


## shev1980

> ,        .  2009 ,        50%,   .?


 , , - .        50%  . ..   5000 ,    4000 ,      2500 .  :Smilie:

----------

shev1980,  .       ?  :Redface:

----------


## shev1980

,     ,   25.01 ,     ,     20.01.         ,   30     ...

----------


## shev1980

.   .

----------


## Palinna

,
      2009 ,
        ( ), 
   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Palinna

:
    :
 25 
 25 
 25 .

 25  -   ?

 01.04.2010.     2009?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

*Palinna*, .

----------


## .

> ,        .  2009 ,        50%,   .?


 50%     ,        .        50%.     6%  .       ,

----------


## katena_st

, ,         (   - ):
1. 
2.   
3.    (+)

, !

----------


## .

*katena_st*,      . ,  -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## katena_st

,       .... ?        ????  :Wink:

----------


## .

*katena_st*,

----------


## lana_b

?

----------


## .

.   -     .

----------

.               .         ,  ?

----------


## lana_b

> .   -     .


.  ,     ,   ....    :Wow: ?

----------

! . ,      .
  ?    ?   ?
1) " ,    "?
2) "      "?
3) "  .     "?
4) "       "?
5) "     "?
6) "       (  1%)?"
7) "      ..."?

----------


## katena_st

> *katena_st*,


)))

----------


## .

**,          .     ,      ,      ,  ,      ?
,

----------

> **,          .     ,      ,      ,  ,      ?
> ,



,  .
    060?

----------

> **,          .     ,      ,      ,  ,      ?
> ,


    ...      .

----------


## .

> .


   .       .



> 060?


       ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

> .       .
>        ,


  :-)

----------


## Kitenok88

.  1- .  - .    . 
1.   ? 
2.  230  270  ?    ?

----------


## .

1.  
2.     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kitenok88

230  ,    ()  ()  
270        (  1%)

----------


## .



----------


## Kitenok88

.. "   ,    "      .  . ?   ,           .

----------


## .

.         ,     ?

----------

, .    1?   : -15% (-),    ,     ?

----------


## .

,

----------

. :Frown:       25     26 (..   ).    .   :Frown:          .  :Frown: 
   ?    ? 
      7500   (  )   1 - 1,148   2 0,44,  : 517  ( -   ,     7500).

----------


## .

,     ,    100 , -   :Embarrassment: 
  50000  ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> 25     26 (..   ).





> ,     ,    100 , - 
>   50000  ,


*.* ,   -  ?  :Embarrassment:    , .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------

> ,     ,    100 , -  
>   50000  ,


  100 ? ,  .     ?      "" ? 

  2009   ,    . 

      : 
 52.47

(     )

52.48.24 
(  )

: 
74.84 
  . 

         52.47   ,     -    ,      7500  (    9000 ) .       ,     //  . 
       ? 52.47  74.84 ?

----------


## onagra

. , ,      " ".         ?

----------


## .

74.84  
*onagra*,   .  ,    100  ,  100  ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

____     .
____   ,      60    (  ,  ). .

----------

1.      2009 ?      ,   ?

2.   ,    2010 .        ,       ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.    2010

----------


## greed

, ,    .      .

1. "       "
= "001"?  .  ?
2.   "   ,    , "  ? 1  2? ..   -          ?
" ,   " -    ?

----------


## greed

:
-               
-     ?

----------


## -13

,    :     
       030 3 0 0 0     

       040 9 0 0 0     

       050 1 9 0 0 0    

   6 %.     ,   ,    2009      1 ., , 9 .       ?

----------


## .

> , ,    .      .
> 
> 1. "       "
> = "001"?  .  ?
> 2.   "   ,    , "  ? 1  2? ..   -          ?
> " ,   " -    ?


1.   .      
2.      ,     .        ?




> -     ?


      ,    




> ,    :     
>        030 3 0 0 0     
> 
>        040 9 0 0 0     
> 
>        050 1 9 0 0 0    
> 
>    6 %.     ,   ,    2009      1 ., , 9 .       ?


*-13*,   ,    1 ,   9        ?            ?

----------


## -13

> 


,  ,      .
   ,         ,      ( ).

----------


## greed

*.*

----------


## -13

,  .

----------


## nadinl

> 50%... (     ).   ,   .  -     ,     4 . 2009 ,  ,     4 . 2009?.
>  .   4 . (6%)  4000. 50%    2000.    4 .  1818,60,   2500 ( ..  3 .).      2000   1818,60?


 .
   3 .,   .
 4 . 6%    4000. 
    3 .    4    4 .,   2500 () (   1818,60  4 .).   6%    2000 (.. 50%)    1818,60?

----------


## .

> 6%    2000 (.. 50%)

----------


## nadinl

> 


!!!!
...   :Smilie: 
     ,  .
 3 .  (6% )     500 .      4 . ( 3  4). 
6%  4 .  1000 .
,   2009,      500 (50%  1000 ( 4 .)),  250 (.. 1000*0,5( 4 .)-500*0,5( 3 .)),   3 .        ?

----------


## .

?      6%,    (   50%)   ,   9 ?          .  ,     , ,

----------


## nadinl

:Smilie:   1818    .
   -......  ,  , ,        -. -        ,        ,  ,      ,    ....   ,     ....

----------


## .

*nadinl*,    ,  .  ,    ,      .
 ,     ,           ,   -       .

----------


## .

*labex*,            ,      .

----------

()  1     :      .. ,    08 ?

----------


## nadinl

> *nadinl*,    ,  .


 !
,  ,     :Love: 
, 6%
1 . -  -4000
2 . - 4000
3. . - 4000
4. . - 
         4 , ..  7200 ().
 ,       6000?    ?     ? 
              , ..,    4000-1818,        ?
,  ,          :Love:

----------


## .

**,   -     .     1-

----------


## .

> 1 . -  -4000
> 2 . - 4000
> 3. . - 4000
> 4. . -


  :Frown:      2 ,       :Frown:

----------


## nadinl

,      :Love: 
   :
1 .4000
1   8000
9 . 12000
 12000
     , ..     3 .,  4  ....      4.    6000  ?.....

----------

> **,   -     .     1-


!  :     ,     16  48 .    6 .     ?

----------


## .

,  6000

----------


## .

**,   ,    ()

----------

.  -   4  2009    ?   -?

----------

**,     4 .     -   .

----------


## Katerina3783

:Embarrassment: 
   6%.   1 , 2  3 .     . ( 6%    51 ). 
      ?  1 .,   9  -     ? (..   )

----------

> 1 .,   9  -


  ,    .      1, , 9     -  .



> ..   )

----------


## Katerina3783

**       , !

----------


## Olegius

, 
    ().    2009   6%   18210501010011000110.            .    ?         ()  2010 ?

----------


## EugeneD

-,   , ,         ?

----------


## .

** ,                2010 ?   :Embarrassment:              ...
     ,    ,    2010

----------

> 74.84


 , ..             ? 
      .  :yes:              ?

----------


## .

,       ,   . 
   ,  ?

----------

, ,  2009            .          ?      ?

----------


## .

. , ,

----------


## svetuek

!   :
1)    6% (  )   101  01  09. -.     01,        09?
2) -         ?

----------

> ,       ,   .


 , .  :yes:  




> ,  ?


 ,    ,      .  :Redface: 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=946

            .  :Frown:

----------


## .

, !
 ( + ) .     .      ?   ,       1  2?       ? (       ;    )?  !       2 (, ,  )       ?
 .

----------


## Andyko

?
 ,       1  2?

----------


## .

2.   :


  ,             3,4,5   . 


  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)
 .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .          
    .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .          .

   -   ?

----------


## Andyko

* .*,    .

----------


## EugeneD

> 1)    6% (  )   101  01  09. -.     01,        09?
> 2) -         ?


 ,    09! 01 -  ...  2)  ,        ?

----------


## .

Andyko,

      ?    ?   :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

* .*, .     +.
  +,     .

----------


## .

> * .*, .     +.
>   +,     .


  ?
      :

1.     ?
2.    ""?

----------

"           " -  .
 ,         , ..    2-    ,   . 
, ,  .
 :
1.   : www.klerk.ru
2.    ""   ""
3.     : "", "", "", ""  .
4.      4- : "", ".", " "
5.      "" - "  "   " (), "  .
6.    ,   954! .           ,       :

) ,  ,           (8,  )        (6,  )    ;
)          ,         .   24.07.2009. 212-3   ?

----------


## .

> ,   954! .


 ,   3 ,   .           2010 .
         ?         ?
      ,        
     .     ,   .         .

----------


## svetuek

> ,        ?


               ?

  ,    3    101  01 (   09),        -  ?   !

----------


## .

*svetuek*,   -   .     .        .    .



> ,    3    101  01 (   09),


    ,       .

----------


## svetuek

..   !

----------


## EugeneD

> ?


 ,  ,   ,  ...

----------


## Halfbrother

,   .           2009,         ?   ,   ,   20   .

----------


## .

.  50

----------


## Langeronf

.

      ,  ,  ,     ,         (        ,      ).        ,  -  ?

  ,    ,  :         -      ,         -  ,  -         .    -     /,    ?

----------


## .

*Langeronf*,   ,         -   .     ,    .        .
    ,       .
      ,      .       /,        .

----------


## vika-s

, -,   1, 6   9, -          ,     1      ,

----------

..    +,    .(, -2)?       ..

----------


## Feminka

> +,    .(, -2)?






> ..


   +

----------


## .

**,  ?

----------

030,040,050           ?????????

----------


## shev1980

> 030,040,050           ?????????


,  ,     ,  ,       ,   ...

----------


## .

> ,  ,


     ?

----------


## Hits

.  4  2009        ,      4     2   1 , ,  9?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

> 4     2   1 , ,  9?


       060?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olegius

> -,   , ,         ?

----------


## .

*Olegius*,         ?   :Embarrassment:  
  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## tashemetova

.      .         (0,60%),  4-  ? :Embarrassment:       . :Hmm:

----------


## .

..       ?     ,      ,     .

----------


## .

. 
     ?    ?

----------


## tashemetova

.

----------


## tashemetova

,  ,    .         ,  , - ,      .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## _D

: . 2.9.     , ,     ,    () .

    wiki   6%,     2 : -6.0

      : 6-.0

  ?    6-.0

----------


## Andyko

,      ;

----------


## Cyr

:   16       .

----------


## .

.     ,    .

----------


## leha_c

,     .     .   ,      ,        -     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 50 .

----------


## Olegius

!
    (6%).      .
    2009      (    ).         .    .            ?      :    +         ?            ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

> +






>

----------


## Olegius

> 


Andyko, a     ?  -?

----------


## .



----------


## Olegius

> 


. ,   :      :   ( 4)    ( 5)?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,  ,         1.    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nadinl

. , .
   (  )    .           ,      (   )?

----------


## nadinl

, -,              ?         :    .
 , -,  ?  :Redface: 
      .
    ,    -  . 
    ,    ? ,   ,     -      ....

 .   , , ,    ,    .  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      ,  .    .

----------


## nadinl

.
    ......    ,   :
- ...
-  ,      , ...
- ,         ,
----
  ?  :Redface:

----------


## .



----------

,       ?

----------


## -13

> .


 10             .      .  :Big Grin: 
      .

----------


## nadinl

???
   ,  ...
       ?

----------


## .

*-13*,     .          .    .
   " " .        ,  99%   .
**,

----------


## 34

"        (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 ."
   ?    ?

----------


## .

*34*,       .     FAQ

----------


## semi3101

11563,  11573    ?
   -  3,   4 - ?

----------


## .

*semi3101*,   -? 
        .  11573   ,   2010  
 4-   .         3-

----------


## semi3101

.   ,      ?  )

----------


## .

,   4-,

----------

> ,   4-,


   ,    .     4 .   ?

----------


## .

.  23 ,  227



> 8.       .                ,    , *         1       *     ,   218  221  .

----------

.     1   ,    ?        ? 
!

----------


## box46

,     .  ()       (10392+572+1039) ,    ""   50%,,,   I   5000-10000.?   .

----------


## D-M

> 50%


  :yes: 

 ,  ,   




> I   5000


     2500

----------


## Marrry

,    (-)      ?   22 "   ,           ,    ,      "   ?   - ?

----------


## semi3101

> .  23 ,  227


         ?
              ?

----------


## Andyko

*semi3101*,         ,     .

----------


## semi3101

> *semi3101*,         ,     .


!  ))))))

----------


## 34

*Marrry*,        ,  .

----------

.
    (  6% )   :
 3-   . 280:

          ...

   ? 

        +:

.

----------


## Andyko



----------

.

----------


## romantsov

.
 .
    6% ,  .    .
        2500       ,      4000     .         , ..   6%    .

 :
1)    2     060  070(      ) 
2)    ?
3)                      .

   ,    .

----------


## .

1. 070
2. 
3. ,

----------


## romantsov

.
  ,  :
1)    ,  -  ?
2)  ?
3)   ,      ?

----------


## .

1.          .     1250 
2.        :Smilie: 
    .  ,   ?

----------


## romantsov

.,  - .
     ,      ...
     ,     ?
      ...

----------


## .

,     ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## romantsov

2.

    ,   :
(030)  : ------
(040) :         ------
(050)  : 2460
 ,     :
(060)                         ------
      :
(070)                         1230

 3.
(210)      : 41000
(240)        : 41000
(260)      : 2460
(280)           : 4182-78.

----------


## .

280 - 1230

----------


## romantsov

280 - 1230,   4182,       .

----------


## .

,     ,        1230 .

----------


## romantsov

-,   .
   .
     .
 :Dezl:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Dezl:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,    ?


  , :
    -    


_   24.07.2007 N 209-
 (.  02.08.2009)
 "        "
 (    06.07.2007)
_
_2)                        :
)           ;
)  ;      -   ;_


,    ,   ...

----------

!
 !
 -    ( ).   .  2009          .   2009  /  100000=    . ,   4        +   100000=               ( )?           ,      4     +   100000=   6%  ?

----------


## .

> ( )


   -?      ,     .
    ,       6%.          :Frown:

----------

,   ,      (    -  .     ,    ?). 
      ?   ,   ,     - 6%?          ?

----------


## .



----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    ?).


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/

----------


## romantsov

.
    ,     .
         I  II   ?         Z ?
.

----------


## .



----------


## Polyana

.          1110018?

----------


## .

.126 50

----------

,!
    , ,  - .  --  .  ?      ,  - 4860-    ?   1 .
  ,       --       4860!      ,       3     ...

----------


## Glawbuch

?      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Olena1

!
, ,  ... :Wow: 
   "  ". 
     .
    ,   030  .
    .   040  11000.
    .   9   6800.
      7080.
      . 
 ,         050,060  070.
   ...
 ,     050 (  )  ,   060 ( , )   ,    070 (     ) 3920.    040 (  11000)   260 (   7080).
, .

----------


## .

050 - 6800
060 - 280
070 -

----------

*Glawbuch*,   ?  - 2009           .   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

,      .  .   ,   ,  -    .   -    .
 ...

----------


## .

-   ,          .     .      ,   .
   ,

----------

... ...  ..    ...-  ...    ""  !.  :Wow: 
   ...

----------


## Olena1

, !
   ...
       11000,      7080.    3920   .    ?     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ... ...  ..    ...-  ...    ""  !. 
>    ...


 "   "   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, !
  ,   . 
   - - ,  .   - -   .      +   -?

----------


## .

> 11000,      7080.   3920   .    ?


          .      2010

----------


## .

**,    ,

----------

., !

----------

, ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## robocop

> ,!
>     , ,  - .


  ,  182   ,     . ! ,       -     ,     , , -11  ,       ,   10- .    ,           (      ).    182  2009   392 2010 - ,  ,     ,  4 .      .        .

----------


## .

*robocop*,  .       ,      .    .   ,      .    .
   ,        .

----------


## kasatka_og

,   ,   ,  .

     ..      ?

----------


## robocop

> ,        .


           ,    ?  ,    ...    ,   ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

*kasatka_og*,  .



> ,    ?


 ,   .     ,   .



> ,   ?


    .

----------


## kasatka_og

> kasatka_og,  .



 ..       ,    ..
    . ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> . ?


   ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------

> 31.12      4 .   2.01 ()  -,      11-12.01.  -   ?


   !             !  !

----------


## .



----------


## robocop

> !             !  !


-  ,    ,  "    "    01.01.2009  31.12.2009".     0,     -  - .           39210202030061000160.    *2000160.  .  ,     ...     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 39210202030061000160.


   ,

----------


## robocop

> ,


    ,     :Wink:  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=311387
"1. 39210202030061000160      ,         
...
1   ,      2009 "

----------


## .

*robocop*,        ,           .

----------


## big2002

, ,   ()       -  ?
 ,   ?

----------


## .

,  .
   -       ,     ,      ?

----------


## big2002

- ?

----------


## .



----------


## big2002

,  ,    .

----------


## .

-        
  ,      .     ,         ,     ?        :Wink:

----------


## AmigoCNC

.. ,    0      ..
 28-  26- .. 6%..

----------


## .

.

----------


## big2002

> ,  .


, - ,    -       ,    ,  .

     ,     , .
  2010  -   ,   .

----------


## Andyko

> ,  .
> 
> , -


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=13

----------


## 987

!   .  ?           ?       ,      .,       ?    ?

----------


## kor_c

!!!  ,      ,   2009.  ,   2009.,     ,       3-   , -11  .,   ,      ?!

----------


## .

* 987*,  
*kor_c*,  -    .      ,     4

----------


## TRIAN

* 987*,   ,    ,     ...

----------


## -13

> ,


    ,    -   ,  ,   ,  .
     ?
   ,        .
    ,  ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,     ,   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ,   ?


    , , ,    .       .

----------


## -13

> , , ,


 .

----------


## .

?       .
          4  2009 .    ,    .       ,      .             . 
  ,    ,        .

----------


## .

?   ?     ?
       .



> .


  ?  :Smilie: 
      .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?       .
>           4  2009 .    ,    .       ,      .             . 
>   ,    ,        .


   ? 6%  15%?

----------


## .

> ?   ?     ?


    .            .      .          4  2009 .   .     .        . ..       .




> ? 6%  15%?


   .

----------


## .

* .*,      .        .

----------

> * .*,      .        .


..     ?
          ?
           ,    ,    .      .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,         


> ?


      ,

----------


## kor_c

,    ,          ?!
  #1131#

----------


## .

-  ,       .        ,   .   - 100

----------


## kor_c

,   ,  3-  ,    ,        :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------

,            ,   ,   ?

----------


## TRIAN

- 
      ()
     ,   2009    ,   -   ...

----------

,     . .

----------


## 11

.......-,     (   2009):
1.   (   ,    )
2.    ( "0")
3.    
4.    
 ????
         ,     ,             ?

----------


## romantsov

.
         ,      () ():
120  210?

----------


## TRIAN

**,       -    ...

----------


## TRIAN

*romantsov*, 120 -    ;
210 -

----------


## 11

romantsov,        ,   - 120

----------


## Zergut

. , , 6%.            "  .4  24.08.09.  10.000  .. (18%) 1525,42.         .            ?     ? .

----------


## -13

> "  .4  24.08.09.  10.000  .. (18%) 1525,42.


   .       .

----------


## 23

,  ,  ))))))....   ,      ,   ,   ???    ????

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  ,  ))))))....   ,      ,   ,   ???    ????


 -

----------


## TRIAN

*11*,      ?

----------


## , !

6% .  1 - 030, 040, 050,   .  (    - "   040      ,        ,          ,    ") -     ?         1.     (    1    ).            ,    ?     .

----------


## , !

-     .

----------


## .

> ,     ,             ?


          .    .     . , ,

----------


## svetuek

,              ?
  (    )   6% 4  5 .   ?
 !

----------


## Andyko

;
     ,  ;

----------


## romantsov

,        ?   - ?

----------


## .

???    ? 
        ,

----------


## romantsov

,   ,   .
    , ..  ,      ,       . 
 ,   ?      ()  .             .

----------


## .

.



> .


 .  .    ,     :Wink:

----------


## romantsov

,      .
     ,             ,    ,        ,  400 . :Abuse:

----------


## -

, .               .           .

----------


## .



----------


## TRIAN

*-*,  ?

----------

,    ,     .   ,   .  -  ,   .     .  ,  , ,      -  .
,,    .
   .  ?
..      ..      ?     ?...

----------


## Natalia M

, -      .          ,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    ,     .   ,   .  -  ,   .     .  ,  , ,      -  .
> ,,    .
>    .  ?
> ..      ..      ?     ?...


  :yes:

----------


## .88

. 
,      ,      6%  ,  ?  :Smilie:  

P.S.      9   ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## .

1

----------


## .88

.,  =)    ,             1 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> .,  =)    ,             1 ?


30  -  , .

----------


## .88

Glawbuch,   . =)  ,    ,   30 ,     ,        ?

----------


## .

30       .   1 .

----------


## .88

,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   .


  :Smilie:  ,  .

----------

?

----------


## .

.         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .         ?


 )          ?   ,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> )          ?   ,     ?


   .       .  .

----------


## 2003

.         .  6%,  ,                  ?

----------


## EugeneD

.      .   - ,  .

----------

--6% .   ...           :,, (  ),       ...,!        :Smilie:    ?  " "?: :Smilie:

----------


## .

** ,    .      ,     .      ,

----------

> ** ,    .      ,     .      ,


  -  ?

----------


## _

, !        ""  4 , ..  . ,        1 .2009       ,      2008 ,       2009. 2, 3  2009         .         2009    ,    :        2008,    2009  ,    1  ?    "" ,   1 .      4    ?        ,       ,   4.?   -    . , -!

----------


## romantsov

.
,       .
         .
        :
18210501010011000110   4   .

----------

!
   6%,        (   ).
  4  2009,  .
     ,   (),, ...      ""?   ?
 !
  !

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


 


> ""?   ?

----------


## .

> :
> 18210501010011000110   4   .


  :Wink: 



> .


   .

----------


## .

> ,        1 .2009       ,      2008 ,       2009.


  .        2008 ,   ,       2009.    2008,       .

----------


## _

> .        2008 ,   ,       2009.    2008,       .


.. ,     (2009.)      ,   ? .  ,      2008.   !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Shrif

.
      -15%,    2009., / ,   ,             70 000 . .
   :
   1.          70 000 . .?     ?
   2.      70 000 . .    2010.  ?
   .

----------

"         -    30  2010 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .)"                                               6%   ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

> 1.          70 000 . .?     ?


 



> 70 000 . .    2010.  ?


     20 ,    .       2010      1/4     
       , ..  2009

----------


## Shrif

> 20 ,    .       2010      1/4     
>        , ..  2009


..        20 000 .,        2009  ..       ?

        ,    2009.,        ,          2009? 
(          2009., ..         ,       .)

----------


## .

> ..        20 000 .,        2009  ..       ?


   ,   . 



> 2009?


 .

----------


## rub2010

,     (    +)      20  2010    25 ?   ,     , , 01  2010???   :Frown:

----------


## .

,  ,      - 
       20 .       .119

----------


## rub2010

,

----------


## dim11

> 


.. .      :Love: 



> 03.02.2010  -22-3/84@
> 
>       26.1  26.2    
> *   ,         * 
> *       .* 
> 
>     8  346.5     (  )                        ,       (  ) (  ),        . 
> 
>  346.24  ,                         ,     (  ),        . 
> ...


 :yes:

----------


## .

,      ,       http://www.klerk.ru/doc/174241/
 ,     http://www.klerk.ru/doc/138194/ http://www.klerk.ru/doc/161653/

----------


## dim11

.        . .. .

----------


## .

,     :Smilie:        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## TRIAN

*Shrif*, 


> 2009., ..         ,


   -   ?

----------

> ,           ?



       -              -    .  ?



       ,      
     154  31.12.2008

----------

!
          ,   -   ,              6%           ,      ,         ,           .    ,    ,    !  :Smilie: 

:    (  ,    ),          (  )     ,          .

:
1.                  ?
2.               ?
3.        (   ""  ""     ,    1200 ,     ,   4000 .    ?
4.     ,          ,       "  **"        ?    :    2  "  10"  "  18",      6 ?         ,        ?

   ,     ,      ,              :Frown:  
           .

----------


## Shrif

> *Shrif*, 
> 
>    -   ?


 -       .
  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ,      ,


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...

----------


## .

> ,


  :Wow:   :Smilie:  



> ?


    .  ,      ,       .     10 ,     6,   ,  -      .      ,    .
 -    ,     .        .  " "    ,        :Wink: 

*Shrif*,      .      :Frown:

----------

.    .   -    -.        15%  4- .     : .04.2009    : .00.2009? 
       : .01.2009, .02.2009, .03.2009.

----------


## Glawbuch

> .00.2009


  :yes:

----------


## bsa-plc

_         -    31  2010 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .)_

   ?     ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## bsa-plc

, .     .             .    ,     ?

      -  ( ). ..   .    ,           220?

      ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,     ?


,     .

----------


## .

> ?


  2010  10%

----------


## HopeH

.        .  4  2009   . 4    ?  ?      ,     , .      .      ?  ,        , 3.   :Frown:

----------


## .

,  .
    ,         ,

----------


## HopeH

4     ?

----------


## .

.   ,       .

----------


## HopeH

..

----------


## Yanisss

, 6.      , ..    ,     . 
,  ,  2-,  -      +,   -,        . 
    .     (  ,  ,  )   2-       : "       " :Wow:     ,       (,      ,   ,   ).     :     -   ;     :Smilie:    ?    -

----------


## .

*Yanisss*,        ?   .        ,     .     ,       :Wink: 
    ?     10 ,

----------

> *Yanisss*,        ?   .        ,     .     ,      
>     ?     10 ,


2 ,     ,    .     ?    ?!     )

----------


## Yanisss

:          ?!

----------


## .

> ?


       ,     . ,             :Smilie:

----------


## Yanisss

> ,     . ,


,   :Smilie:  , ..
  ..      ,   ,       ?

----------


## .

.              .

----------


## Alyce

.
 . 
      2009    /   ?
   2- ,   .    ,  -   .
      ,   .

    .

.

----------


## .



----------


## Alyce

> 


           ?
  ,          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Alyce

.  :Smilie:

----------


## EnglishTutor

,    .     2009     ,       10 .   ,      (  4850   ,  2425  , ..   7275,      7285).  , ,    ,    2010   ,          .      ,    ,        2009   7285   ,     7275,      ?

----------


## Andyko

> 2009   7285

----------


## EnglishTutor

,        ,     ?

----------


## shusharu

!
 .       ,     .
       .       ?
.

----------


## .

.      -  ?

----------

.         ,   . ,,  -   2009        .   .     6%.     - ?  .

----------

1

----------


## Je@nne



----------


## Je@nne

> 1

----------


## AKO08

.   3-.      .   .    .     :    ,   . ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

,       ,      6%  ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


     !!!

----------

! -6%.   ,       ,      .    ? ,       ...

----------

:       .     ,       .   . , ,    .

----------

,        2009  ,  ,                    ?,    ? 
      34?      120 -    ?       ,   ?

----------


## robocop

> 34?      120 -    ?       ,   ?


  -  http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/usn_in3.rar
_3)     -         ,   ,     ;_
       ,    .
     .

----------

> ,        2009  ,  ,                    ?,    ? 
>       34?      120 -    ?       ,   ?


34-  -  
120-   
     ,     "    -         ,   ,     "
       .

----------

,   .

----------

?
         ,          1,5    3 .          3 .           3- ?

----------


## risha225627

,       2009  ,    ???    :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

, 
 ,    ...   ?


  , 


 13.08.2002 .  86/-3-04/430

----------


## .

> ,       ,      .    ? ,       ...


   .     ,  



> 34?      120


       ,

----------


## .

> ?


      . ..       ,    .



> 3- ?

----------


## .

> ,       2009  ,    ???


  .    , 



> , 
>  ,    ...   ?

----------


## -7

> ,       2009  ,    ???


 "" . 
 %    (6%  15% (   ) ,,  -,  .

----------


## nadinl

3 .   (  " -  "-").  :Frown:    .   ,      .   ?  :Love: 

 ....     ,    ?...........

----------


## Carica

,       1151065?

----------

> . ..       ,    .


,     30  2009.,      31  2009.         30.11.09    "    " : 30.11.2009, / (31.12.2009). ?

----------


## .

> ,       1151065?






> 3 .   (  " -  "-").    .   ,      .   ? 
> 
>  ....     ,    ?...........


      .       .   -  .           




> ,     30  2009.,      31  2009.         30.11.09    "    " : 30.11.2009, / (31.12.2009). ?


 31 . 30    ,    .

----------

> 31 . 30    ,    .


..    : 31.12.2009, / (30.11.2009)  ?

----------


## nadinl

> .       .   -  .


!!!  :yes:

----------


## .

> ..    : 31.12.2009, / (30.11.2009)  ?

----------

.       .   -   ? ,     -18210201010011000110  18210909010011000110.   , ,  .    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

-  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

,

----------


## .

*Glawbuch*,    ,     ,     . 
          .      .     ,            :Frown:

----------

"   "   20   .
 ???           ???

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> *Glawbuch*,    ,     ,     . 
>           .      .     ,


    ,               .       .

----------


## Kay

,
   6%  26.11.2009 

  36.2

   -    2009

      1151085 ( ()  ) ???

       1152017 (  1      22.06.2009  58)      34 -  ?

  -    ,     ?

   3     280     ? 

?

----------


## .

1152017,  1151085   . 




> ?


 .

----------


## Kay

> 1152017,  1151085   . 
> 
>  .


.    


        "   ,    , :"   ,  ? (   ,          ?)

----------


## .



----------

,      1     :    ?
   =0,  =48000,  9 =6000 (   42000),  =0 (   6000).
 : 30=0
                           40=48000
                           50=6000
                           60=0
                           70=6000
                           90=. 
     -         90000.
    ,  - 30, 40, 50      . 
  ,  1/2010, . 73:
  30       1 ,   40-      ,   50-     9   -       . 
     -     ?

----------


## .

,       .
   .

----------

"  ,     ,     ."
     .   .    ,     .

----------


## bsa-plc

> ,     .


 ,     .        ?

----------


## .

.  .       ?

----------


## lenaElena

? 
   -,  .      /. .    
",   .

    ()  , -  ( N -8), - ( N -11)." ..  ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## lenaElena

> ,


,   ,        .     ...

----------


## bsa-plc

> .  .       ?


  , ,  .

----------


## stasbz

6%  3   .
         .
 :
06.0
-6.0
6-.0

----------


## .



----------

-!
   6%
  .  11  ,    11     ()      ?     -           ? ( -                  ).

----------


## .

> ?


    .
     -11,     .

----------


## 010101

-      ? 
,    ,      ,       .

----------


## .

*010101*,      .     ,  .   ,

----------


## 010101

,   .       -   ( -  ,   :Wow: )?

----------


## TRIAN



----------

> .
>      -11,     .


    .    -11 -     ?

----------


## Polyana

,    -11,   ,  ...    0  1?        ?

----------


## .

> .    -11 -     ?


    .      -11     .       - -4, -11  -6.

----------


## Juliya_d

!
     ,              01.01.2010,    1 ...   ?
         ,     ...  ...

----------


## Polyana

,      -11,          4849,   4850,35 ?    "" 4849,  "" 4850,35??    ,

----------


## .

> ?


 .

----------


## .

*Polyana*,    ,

----------


## Polyana

*.*,   11  ,     ?  ?

----------


## .

?

----------

> .      -11     .       - -4, -11  -6.


,    .      .    ,     11   .            11.       ?

.     .

----------


## .

,    .

----------

.    ,   (  ,   ).  ,  ,       2009  2010 (             ).   ,     ,         .  :     " ,     "   15 000 (  ),      -  070  "   "?
   6%, , .

----------


## .

,

----------


## bsa-plc

:



> .  .       ?


  , ,  .


   :             ?     ,     .

----------


## .

> ?


   .

----------

,   ,  -  -2     "   2010 "?
   11+?
           ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 11+


  .

----------

!

----------

,                . 
   -  11       -4-1  -4-2,  -4-1   -4-2 ??

----------


## .

** ,     ,        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


   .   -11,      .    ,    , .      ,     .  :Big Grin:   ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------

11 - 1        ,    ?   ?  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 11 - 1        ,    ?

----------

,   -    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


       ().     ,   .       ,        .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   -    ?


    ...

----------


## flowerwalk

:         (  )?          ?

----------

4  - .

----------

:
 -   ,   /    ?

----------


## Ego

> -  ,   /    ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


,

----------


## Ego

> ,


  :yes:

----------


## flowerwalk

> 4  - .



  .    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

*flowerwalk*,       .

----------


## flowerwalk

> *flowerwalk*,       .


, !

----------

(    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489 

    ??? -   (   **)

----------


## TRIAN

*flowerwalk*,   ,    346.21. "    "?

----------


## .

**,   ,    ?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=325490
    ,        :Frown:

----------

> 


   .!

----------

6%   1 .           .       :            ?         ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


    ?



> ?

----------

> ?


  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irik1

!      :Embarrassment: 
 -11        ,        ?

----------


## .



----------


## webmode

.        .            .     .        ,   ,     .       : "     ".  ,         ,    : "     .     .       ,  1,5               ,      ,    .   ,        ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

.   .     ,

----------

15%,   ,     , , ,       ?

----------


## webmode

.              ,          ,       :Frown: .            ,     .           .     ,         .  .3 . 346.28          .       :Frown: .

----------


## MikleV

! 
   ,       -   . , .

 :    .    .     280 - "         
 ..."

     ,         .      28  2009 . N -22-3/743 -        2009        .  - .

  :
-          ?
-    ,   ,  ?

 !

----------


## .

> 


    ,    ,     .
     .       2010

----------


## MikleV

!

----------


## Marina-star

.    ....     .   1  ...  .....    .....      .    .....    () .  ?        .              .     .

----------


## Vedmak

.        ,             .   ,      .   .              ,         .      ?

 ,    ,      -      .        .        -     ...      ,         .

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## TataTk

. 
, ,     ( - ,    ), ,     ,           ?         ?    ,   ?       , ..   ,     ?   , ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## TataTk

..           ?    ?       ,   ,       .     () ,     ?   ?

----------


## TataTk

.  ( )  ,     ,  ?       ?

----------

..  , , :
   (,    )
      " ",    :
:
. 030      1 , . 040      1  (  2 ,   !), . 050      9  (  3 !).       ,         .

    ,   :
1). 4.4.   030      ,     1 .
.. ,   ,  . 080   (         ).    .  
2).4.5.    040     ,          ,   1 .
  .. . 080  .   - . 080  1 ..    .  
3).4.6.   050     ,           ,   .
  .. . 080  .  9 . - . 080  ..   
 . 
4).4.7 . 060     ,           ,   9 .

       : ,            60             ,         ,     9 
.. . 080  .  . - . 110 . (.   )-  . 080  .  9 .

,         " "?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> " "?


 



> ?


 

         ?
       ?

----------

> **,   ,    ?


, ,   ,   ...  :Frown:

----------


## JasminPrelest

> !!!
>     6%  .  ,    ,    :
> 
> 1)      ( )
> 2)          -11 ( )
> 3)      ( )
> 
> 1   , 2-   ..
> 
>       ,        ?      ?


          ,    ?        ?      ?
!

----------


## nenfnbyf

..

----------


## Andyko



----------


## vika-s

> ,    ?        ?      ?
> !


  -

----------

! , ,      1.03,    -    ? \     -11, ,     -  ...    ? ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ! , ,      1.03,    -    ? \     -11, ,     -  ...    ? ?


     !  . :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   .    ,     .        :Wink:

----------

?
       ?

      ..                   060       ,       040, 050       ,       " "-  ,  9 .
         ?    ?    ?

   , !!!

----------


## Andyko

> 040, 050       ,       " "-  ,  9 .

----------

!  (15)    2009,   ,   : ,  , .              ?     ?      ?  :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


 1%  ?

----------


## ˸

> ). 4.4.   030      ,     1 .
> .. ,   , . 080   (         ). *   .*


     ?


> 


   - ?

----------


## Kosbar

> 2009 .          .   -11 +       .  - 1  (  ,    ).


  ,    ?   ?
      ,     ,     ,    .



> 2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .


      ,    ...

----------

> ,     ,

----------

> ?   - ?



 :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


0*1%=0 ,   .

----------

.

         .... .    .

----------

> 1%  ?


  , ?
  ,       (((         ((
       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  -  ?     . ,  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .
> 
>          .... .    .


 50 .

----------

> -  ?     . ,  ?


 ..   ...  !!!

----------

> 50 .


,       ,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,       ,    ?


    ( ).  :Smilie:    ,  , .   .    .

----------

,  )
    29.12.09.         31  2010,   2009      2010 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lison

,             ,     ? (    ,    , ).        ?

----------


## .

,  .       ,

----------


## Lison

!

----------


## Len-tochka

> ! , ,      1.03,    -    ? \     -11, ,     -  ...    ? ?


      ,        .   ,        ,   .

:        ,       .      .  *,    :   ?*

----------


## .

.             .    .
 ,    .        .
       -     ,

----------


## Len-tochka

. , .  ,       .  ,

----------


## Nutika

> 50 .


      ???  
 :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> ???


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr22_2.htm

----------


## Madlena

6%      .     2007 ,    ,    .      ,   .         2007  2008 ?    :      ,   1-  2007, 9 . 2007,   2007,  3.,   9. 2008    2008,  2009    ?          ?...
 :  1     . ,             ?        ?
 :   15%    -   2009      ,    1     .   ?

----------

> 2009    ?          ?...


         ,        ,    .




> :   15%    -   2009      ,    1     .   ?


 10%    ,      /  ,   ,   0 . -        .       ,    ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> ,        ,


?

----------

, ,    6%, 2 .   2009   /  . 
    (1151065).    2 "   ".    ,            2- ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------

> 


,       :Smilie:

----------

!!!!  , ,   ,   (,    ),        ????   1  (       ). !!!

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


..

----------


## .

.

----------

> 


..    ???

----------


## .

**,   ,    .       ,         .

----------

> **,   ,    .       ,         .


.    "  "

----------

> ?


 ,     :Smilie: 
    ,   ,    .
      ,   .

----------


## Madlena

,     .     (6%,  ,  )       2007  2008   ?

----------


## .

2007  2008  8  -  4  .

----------


## Madlena

.       . ,      ,      ,         ..   .     ,          ...

----------


## Lison

,       (2 .),       2009     9    exele,    ,   "", ,          .   ,             .        ?              ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Lady J

-1152017  1151085?      ? (       15%, )

----------


## .

20 .
    -    ,         (      ).    ,    1151085

----------


## _

, 15%  .    . ,   ,   -   ,  ,    .    -   ?    ?  ,             ?      ?

----------


## _

-

----------


## Glawbuch

31

----------


## Ego

*Glawbuch*,  ,          31 ? ?  :Wink: 

*_*,         ?

----------

> *Glawbuch*,  ,          31 ? ? 
> 
> *_*,         ?


 N 1- ...    ,    - ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> N 1- ...    ,    - ?


   ,

----------


## Novice75

** 

           15%          ?

----------


## .

,  .
    -  ?    ,         ?         :Smilie:

----------


## _

. ..     ?

----------


## Ego

*_*,    -

----------


## Madlena

.,         ,         - 1 . (  ).       ,    - .

   1  ,   31 (-  ,   31 ,   ,   ...),  .     -11    ( , , ,     ),     ,     .

----------


## .

*Madlena*, -    .    1 .       ,     .    ,     1 ,       ,

----------


## Lison

.,   !

----------

> 1 ,


,     ,      .  :Smilie:

----------

1,2  ,        ()    ?

----------


## centrgr

, ,     100  .
 :Redface:  
,   
    :
182 1 05 01020 01 0000 110
 ?

----------


## centrgr

?
1 05 01030 182 01 0000 110

----------


## Glawbuch

182 1 05 01010 01 *000 110	,   ,      
182 1 05 01020 01 *000 110	,   ,      ,    
182 1 05 01030 01 *000 110	 ,      
182 1 05 01040 02 *000 110	            

 *000  14−17    : 
1000    , ,  ( ,   ,      , , ); 
2000       , , ; 
3000     ()   , , .

----------

...
    2009     .(, -).

     070 (   )    .   2009, 

    1 ( 030)=508

 .    ( 040)=9634

 .   9  (050)=-42589 ()

----------


## .

050    .     0
   070     .

----------

, .!
   :     050   ,     070  - (    ,      2009,   ).     ,  -?.

----------


## .

> ,  -?.


    9  .         050   0.    .

----------


## centrgr

, 
  ,          ,    .
.
        ?

----------


## .



----------


## 7

, , ,        ,   (   ).        (      ).     11.11.09 (    ). :           2010, .           12.11.2009?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 7

.  :yes:

----------

,      ?)

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Gala.SS

,   - ,  ,           ..          50%   50%  ?
 ..           ?

----------


## summer5

, , ,      ,       :Frown:   :Dezl: 
( 6%,  )
1)        (  31 ),     - 0
       030,040,070,080,090,280 -  ?
2)     050 ,     ?
3)              ? 
4)     -       "    "   ?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,   - ,  ,           ..          50%   50%  ?


   ,   . ..    50%     .       ,   4

----------


## .

> 050 ,     ?


     ,   .
          2009

----------


## summer5

*.*,    ,
  , ,       2009  (                        31.12.2009)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-,       ,    .  ? -,      http://www.klerk.ru/doc/161714/

----------

,     ,    1152017.., ..

  6%   ,   .

001 - 1
010 -   
020 - 18210501010011000110

    030-090? ?

201 - -6.0

 210-280  ?

----------


## .



----------

., !

      ?     -6.0,     6-.-
      2-, 3-       , ?

,   ,  ,  - -

----------


## .

.

----------


## Excel machine

() .!
  060:
" ,     "
   . 
,    :
" . 001 = "1": . 260 - . 280 - . 050..."     4- .          6%  .
, !

----------


## .

> " ,     "


   ,        ,        .
    ,    .

----------


## Excel machine

!

----------


## 64

!  . 15%-     ,     .  ,,9 .      (  -)  (   /, ).  . 1%       ?

----------


## .

- ?  ?   ,   .

----------


## Gala.SS

.,  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gala.SS

,      1, ...       ,     280       ,       1,   ...      ..   :Frown:

----------


## summer5

*.*,  !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## summer5

*.*, 
 , ,    2010      -, 
     2009     ?
        ... 

    :
_ 346.16
22)    ,           ,    ,      ;_

----------


## TRIAN

*summer5*,    ,        ,   ,    ,     346.16

----------

!  ,  6%.  ,  , . 1.   - ,  8820;  :363483,  17640 (  11000);9 .  2260625.  26640(   75000); :  4137875  40130.         
030- 
040- 10904
050-  98177
060- 122143
     122143, ?   :     9     98177,    75000,   .  .

----------

# 1472. 060= 122143  060= 109966.  .

----------


## .

**,   ,       :Frown: 
 .    040   030,     .   040             (    50%   ).

----------

..,      #1472,          ,: 030-  0
                                                          040-10904
                                                          050- 108998
                                                          060-208143(        ?) .

----------


## svetuek

,          ! .

----------


## .

.     060   ?      ,     :Frown:  .260-280-050.

----------


## .

*svetuek*,

----------


## .88

!

     ? 
    6%  .        ,                      - : 
   4  2009 .   20.01.2010 18210301000010000110   ,    .

  31,76    . 

          30 ?

----------

,     .         "".  ,     (# 1472)
 030 - 0
 040 -10904
 050 -108998
 060 -99145   ?    . .

----------


## .

*.88*,    .   .    .     ,  ,    ,    
**, ,      :yes:

----------


## .88

.,   ,      :Smilie:        yes

----------


## TRIAN

,        ...    ...

----------


## .88

TRIAN,   !  :Wink:   .    .   .  :Smilie:

----------

. .  -.      ,        ,     ?

----------

,   ...

  ,       ,   2009     ()     .
 2009         -3.
  ,   -2  ,   ,       -3...
-,  -,    ?

----------


## TRIAN

,       ...

----------


## TRIAN

> -,    ?


  -     ...

----------


## Andyko

> ,    (  )     217  ,   ,        ,        ,   218 - 221  .


.

----------

TRIAN,  .     ,  -  ,     :   .  .   .        !!!!

----------


## TRIAN

""   ;(

----------


## .



----------

TRIAN.   .

----------


## jaap

.
    -      ,         ""     ?

         ,           ,       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ulianka

,        
-      
-           

 ,        ...

----------


## .

.        ? 
   ,          .               :Wink:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,          .


 .       2002  .   :Smilie:

----------

, ,    .       ?      ?    , 3 ?

----------

15%
  ...  , :

2.5.     ,     .

----------


## -7

**,

----------

> **,


  ?    ?   ...

----------


## .

**,        ?   ,    ?    ,     .
, .

----------

> , .


       ,   (,    ).    ?  ,  ...  :Wink:

----------

,    .
   ( ) +  (6%).  2008      ,  2009 - .       ,  . ,  2008       ,     2009   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Maria22

, ,   . ( 6%)

:
1 ,  50 310,     . 
     50 310*6%=3019 .
2   0,    965 . 
     : 50 310*6%-965=2054
     ,    .
3   9600,    
     9  59 910*6%-965=2630 
     ,    .
4 :  33 035,  
     : 92 954*6%-965=4612
  2010  4612-3019=1593 .

      .
  030-060:


   (030): 3019
          (040): 2054
 9          (050): 2630

 ,       (060) (  ): 1932

  ,     ,     040   030.

   ?
 !!!

----------


## goland

- 15%.      .1 ()  2009 ?

----------


## .

*goland*,   ,       ?         ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,     040   030.


  - ?    .

----------


## Maria22

*.*, ! 

   2009.            ?

----------


## goland

> *goland*,   ,       ?         ?


     2008 ...     01 ...   ...

----------


## .

. 
*Maria22*,  ,

----------


## Alexandromsk

:
-   6%
-   -    ,        
-    /,  
:   - (, )        ? ..     ,

----------


## lenaElena

-      2009 .       ,     .      ,    - .

----------


## Feminka

-, - .

----------


## Feminka

> -     2009 .       ,     .      ,    - .


  ?   .

----------


## lenaElena

-?

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## lenaElena

> .    .


      -     ,      2009 ... 2008

----------


## .

*lenaElena*,     ,        .      .

----------


## gulnara_kgm

! -       - .  . \   2009 .    57..  :EEK!: (       ).        .    "",   .   ,     ,        .      ?  ?  -  :Drug:

----------


## .

> -


  ?       ?   :Embarrassment: 
      ,       .       6%.      +.      +      :Frown:

----------

,   .    .   ,      ,      .     ,         . ,       .    ?

----------


## TRIAN

> 


   ?

----------

> 


   ,        (6%,   ): 
. 030  3000
. 040  9000
. 050  19000
. 060  2500,   . 260 30000
                                   . 280  8500
, ..,       30000-8500=21500,      030-060       : 3000+9000+19000+2500=33500??? -      ,     -.

----------


## TRIAN

> 3000+9000+19000+2500=33500


 9000   3000...
   ,

----------

TRIAN,  ,   ,      .    ?

----------


## .

**,     .      :Smilie: 
   ,   .          1   050  060.

----------


## .

,  ,   (   )    -  ?      -   31 ?      3  ,     .....    . ..      , ..     ?       ,    .

----------


## TRIAN

** , 
     ...?        ?

----------


## .



----------


## Klinduhova

!  ,   2009    ,         ?    ?

----------


## .

. -    ,   .

----------


## Klinduhova



----------


## liki

,
      6%
1)       0 (   )?
2)        ?

----------


## buh2208

! , ,        1  2010.?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.    1    .
    (      )

----------


## TRIAN

,

----------

> .        ? 
>    ,          .


...=)             .     .


        ,     ?  ?  ?

----------


## Ulianka

> .        ? 
>    ,          .


...=)             .     .


        ,     ?  ?  ?

----------


## .

> .     .

----------

,      .         ().   (15%).         .    2009     ? ,     ,

----------


## .

**,   ,    .     .         .

----------

,  -   ?

----------


## .

,     .

----------

, !
   -15%.        "-"-   9. 6000, ,    4 . 2009.   ,    ,      1%-8000, 00.   -   !! ,         ?     ?

----------

,       29  2010.?          ?          ?

----------


## .

> -   !! ,         ?


     .     ,      ?
 ,      /,      .          .
**,       ? ?       ?     2 .   -

----------

,      , ?

----------


## .

?    1    :Embarrassment:

----------

- .   ,        .          ?

----------


## .

.       ?

----------

6% -              ??       ???   210 ??    280 ?

----------

??

----------


## .

> ?


 .   .280
    ,

----------


## TRIAN

> 6% -              ??


    ,    15% -

----------


## .

> 


 ,   :Smilie: 
 ,    ,      .
 :yes:  :Smilie:

----------


## Red_flover

.    24.12.2009 .        ,     ?  ?   ?

        ?        ?

----------


## .

> ?  ?   ?


 



> ?


     ,

----------

*.*           ,

----------


## Foksha Ltd.

!
  ,15%.  ,             .

    .
         9500     . 
       2009.
 , ,   (3  ).
 ...      ?

----------


## Andyko

**,      ,

----------


## 72

1  2010        ?

----------

!
1     2009    6%                .
2   6%                 .
3.              
4.

----------


## TRIAN

**, 



> 1     2009   6%                .


      ?     : , , ,   



> 2   6%            .


 :   "",      ?



> 3.              
> 4.


      ,   ...

----------

!              :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1  2010        ?



.

----------


## PavelT1979

,

     . -  ,   -  . 

    6%,  .     ( N 2        22.06.2009 N 58). 

1  -  0
 -  259200 .
9  -  505100 .
 -  815300 .

 3-  (    9 )     7274 ., ..    .

 :
1  - 0 .
2  - 15552  . (259200 .  6%=15552 . - 0)
3  - 7300 . (505100 .  6%=30306 . - 15552 . - 7274 .)
4  -  ,  ,   18792 . (815300 .  6%=48918 . - 30306 .)

       41644 .    .

    . 4.4-4.6  :
  240 - 815300 .
  260 - 48918 .
  280 - 7274 .

  030 -  0
  040 - 15552 .
  050 - 14754 . (30306 . - 15552 .)
  060 (.260-.280-.050) - 26890 . -     . 

     "4.7.    060   ,        ,          ,    .", ..   18792 . (48918 . - 30306 .).

     ,   ???!!!  ,     ,      -  ...

 wiki.klerk.ru ,    030-050     ,      (  ,   ),        ,       .

*
 ?!!!!*

----------


## PavelT1979

-

----------


## PavelT1979

:
----------------
4.4.    030      ,        ,      .
4.5.    040      ,        ,          ,    .
4.6.    050      ,        ,           ,   .
-----------------

            6%.  ?!

 ,       ...

----------


## .

*PavelT1979*,       ,     ,    ,      ,     10      .



> wiki.klerk.ru ,    030-050     ,      (  ,   ),


    .        .

----------


## .

,       ,     ,        . Ÿ   ,

----------


## PavelT1979

.   ( )      , -         ,    .   10    5    -        .   .

----------


## .

. 
  .

----------


## PavelT1979

.            .       .    .

----------


## PavelT1979

,   .  ,   .

----------


## .

*PavelT1979*,      ?   4     .   .     ,     1 ,   9 ,     ,     . 
  ,     1    .      ,

----------

,       050,  1,   , .  9000 ,    9 .     ,         .
,         ? ..  9000 .       ,   ?   ?  9000   , ..   .

----------


## Foksha Ltd.

> !
>   ,15%.  ,             .
> 
>     .
>          9500     . 
>        2009.
>  , ,   (3  ).
>  ...      ?


???

----------


## TRIAN

*Foksha Ltd.*, 



> ...


...

   ,  ,        (  ...)
      ,    ...

----------


## .

**,     .

----------


## pi11

6%,  .   

  ,       :




> -  .


  -         ? (  ,         ).




> 


         ? ( )?

  -    ? (.   ).   ?

----------


## .

> -         ?


  .    ,      



> ? ( )?


 



> -    ?


      ? ?   ?

----------


## pi11



----------

.   ,      15%:
 ,       2009 ,    4 .   ,     .   ?
2.       ?       ?
2.     ?     ?

----------


## .

> 4 .


   ?   030-050    ?
  1    .

----------

030-050

----------


## Andyko

> 030-050


   ;



> ?

----------


## .

**,  .       ?

----------


## Madlena

33 ()         .     ,   ,     .     ?

----------


## .

. 
   ,

----------


## Madlena

,    ,   ,    .     ,      ...        .
1.      -  ?
2.        ,         6%,   ,    ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## Madlena

.

----------


## .

,     ( , 2 )    ?

  ,    .   ,      (,   ),  ,    ,    .
     ,         .  , ,   ? :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,     ( , 2 )    ?


    ?  ? ,  .        -   ,

----------


## Katusha

2009  -     .    , .     ,   2 - .  ,     (2009 ),    250.      -   -    230?   ?

----------

.
       .   .    2009         ,       .          .
    2- -   ,   ,      .    ,   30    . 
:
1)   ,      :           .       30   -    ?       2-    ?
2)       .   ,       .    ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

**,       2-,           :Frown:  
   5  .     .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,    ,      ???

----------


## IrII

, ,   3    .
   15%.    2008 .   2008 .       656        8191,    30320 .
  2009      314 454.
  .
010 - 8191
020 (2008 .) - 8191
120 - 
130 - 8191
140 - 314 454
150 - 314 454
160 (2009 ) - 314 454

    2009  33 000 ,       1%,   330 .??

----------


## Iris1

, ,            ,       ? ( )

----------


## .

*oksana.gromova83*,  .



> .
> 010 - 8191
> 020 (2008 .) - 8191
> 120 - 
> 130 - 8191
> 140 - 314 454
> 150 - 314 454
> 160 (2009 ) - 314 454


       130 8191,         ?    .   150      2008  2009 .     .
*Iris1*,

----------

!
 ,       ,    . .
      ,    . ??

----------


## Gseb

> *oksana.gromova83*,    150      2008  2009 .     .



    160,170...    2008 ,  .160 "* 2009"*  "* 2008"*?

----------


## .

> ,       ,    . .


  -  .
     .

----------

-  .
     .    [/QUOTE]

.,  ,   ?

----------


## .

.   FAQ

----------


## Madlena

. 
       , .. " ..."  "2" ( )   ?

----------

, 
    ,     .
         ??

----------

,     ,    .     -  .       2009 .  2008      13000 (  ).   2009:  1, 2  4    .   2009     8599 (. 260),         050 8779,      (070) 180 .      .

----------


## sidera

( ,    ..)    -  31 ?

----------

sidera,  ,    ,   31.12

----------


## Madlena

> ( ,    ..)    -  31 ?


       ,    ?

----------

2010 .

----------

,        020.    1151065?         ,  ( 2009.),     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ( ,    ..)    -  31 ?


 :yes:

----------

!,         ,         ?
    .  ,  ,      ?

----------

> !,         ,         ?


        ,

----------


## .

> 2010 .


          .

----------

> .

----------


## Svet**

, ,           1  2010 ?    ?

----------


## Madlena

> 


   ,     ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,     ?

----------


## Iris1

> , ,            ,       ? ( )


   -???????

----------

,    54 ,  8....
      2009,  ,    .
 , 
      ?

----------


## Madlena

-11.     ?   ,  -  .     ...

----------

> , ,   3    .
>    15%.    2008 .   2008 .       656        8191,    30320 .
>   2009      314 454.
>   .
> 010 - 8191
> 020 (2008 .) - 8191
> 120 - 
> 130 - 8191
> 140 - 314 454
> ...


    :
  2009 +    2008 -   2009???

----------


## IrII

> *oksana.gromova83*,  .
>        130 8191,         ?    .   150      2008  2009 .     .
> *Iris1*,


,  .
   ((

----------


## .

> . 
>        , .. " ..."  "2" ( )   ?


       ,      ,   .    




> , 
>     ,     .
>          ??


 




> ,     ,    .     -  .       2009 .  2008      13000 (  ).   2009:  1, 2  4    .   2009     8599 (. 260),         050 8779,      (070) 180 .      .


 




> !,         ,         ?
>     .  ,  ,      ?


 




> .


        ,      .    .




> -???????


     ,    ?




> ,    54 ,  8....
>       2009,  ,    .
>  , 
>       ?


     54 .      .  .      3-   -   -  ?    -.        




> :
>   2009 +    2008 -   2009???

----------

> ,        020.    1151065?         ,  ( 2009.),     .


??????

----------


## Madlena

> ,      ,   .


,      :Smilie: 
     -11, ,          ,   .

----------


## .

**,   ,   -?

----------

.    ,   .
 6%,  ,    2009 .       2009 .  (-),   ,     (   ,  ..).      ,  .     .
1.      .(  ,  )
2.   (    ,      )
3.       2009 .
4.      (   ,  )
5.     ,   (   ...)
6.        
7.   2009 .  , ..   .
    ,  .
.

----------


## .

.       ,

----------

> .       ,


- .

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


.     .

----------


## Svet**

> , ,           1  2010 ?    ?


  ?

----------


## .

*Svet***,     ,

----------

!      ?   .         .

----------


## Iris1

> ,    ?


  !             .

----------


## Glawbuch

> !      ?   .         .


,    .     ?

----------

,          1151065,     ,   ?       ? !

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1151065,     ,   ?


 .   , ,

----------

> .   , ,


!

----------

.
      ,           ?   .    ,   ?
,       ?

----------

,      -,    :
*18210501020011000110* -    

*18210501020010000110* -      ,          .
     ,   ,  ,  ,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?





> 18210501020011000110


  :yes:

----------


## .

**,   14-    0.    1,2  3    ,    - ,

----------


## mag007

,
     ,          :Frown: 
     6% +   
 ,       2009,   ...
   ?           ?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=110923

----------


## Alena7460

15%, , ,    1         1200.      .        1400.       1400  1400-1200=200?

----------


## .

1400.

----------


## TRIAN

> 1400-1200=200?


    ,        ...

     -   ...

----------

-     " "    ,    ,  ...      -,  - .             5%.       5%         (1%  ).       ,  ,   :     ?     "    ,    ..."  !           .     !

----------


## .

.       
,     ?  31      :Embarrassment:

----------

,   -  , -   25   :Smilie: ))),   ...  :Smilie: )).      ,  ,  ,    ,  "            !!!"

----------

> ,  ,    ,  "            !!!"


. 2, . 346.20  ,    -  
. 6, . 346.18    :Wink: 
*     ..  

 :
 '  ' '   '

----------

> .
>       ,           ?   .    ,   ?
> ,       ?


,     ,         :

*3.4.     "   ,    , " :
1)           -    - "1";          - "2";
4)      -     ", ,  "   , ,    .     ,  ,     ,    ;*

    ,     ?
  3     ?
 ,  ,             ,    - ( . ),   ,  ,  -...
      ,     ?

----------


## .

**,       ,     ,        .         .
   -       .

----------

> **,       ,     ,        .         .
>    -       .


 !
 ::flirt::  :Love:

----------


## Madlena

> .


     ?
,      ,      .         "      ,     ,   "  ..,       ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,


  .
   .

----------


## Madlena

..     ,                   ?

----------


## .

*Madlena*,  , ?     ?     .  ,   -      - .

----------

,  ,       ,    ((   ,  15%.     9 .     12000.          .  1%.   ,    1,2,3        , ,   .        12000      070?      . ,     ?.

----------


## Glawbuch

> . ,


     ,

----------

,    ...   ,    ,  31       12000.      :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

**,     .  , .

----------

,,      (   ,    -). ,       ...      .   -  )

----------


## 661

!       ,       ? (        ,    . ,  )

----------


## Larik

,   .

----------


## 661

Larik,.      !

----------


## TRIAN

> ,    1,2,3


  ,       ...

----------


## TRIAN

> . ,

----------

,     ? (..    )

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ? (..    )


  .   #1644

----------


## 777

2010,          -    30  2010 .   .1.5        (    154  31.12.2008 .)

----------


## 777

:



01  	   ( )                                   
02  	   ()                                      
03  	        ()  
04  	                            
05  	                                                            
06  	     ()                                 
07  	     ( ) .               ?

----------


## Glawbuch

*777*,    ,   ,    ?

----------


## 777

,   .

----------

1. ,  ,     ,          .      ,     ?     ,   .   !

2.   3 ,        ( 15%),  10  .   :
-      4  +      3     ?
-  :    4  +      3     ? 
    !

----------


## Glawbuch

*777* 
 ,    - .    ,      .
,   .  :yes:

----------


## 777

Glawbuch,         .              .

----------


## Glawbuch

, !   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 4  +      3     ?

----------


## .

> 2010,          -    30  2010 .


    ?        2010   30 ?   :Wink:  * 2009*      30  (  31 )

----------


## Gseb

.      ?
1.     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09)    31 . 
2.         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .      ?


  :yes:

----------


## -

, .   ,   , :
          () ?
      ,  ,   1  0 (   ).
  ,        ,  -  ,   ?

----------


## .

,     .
   .
   ,

----------


## zinaida_82

,   2 (    (, )  ..)          10000    20000  ?

----------


## .

*zinaida_82*,   20000  ,

----------

2009     (    ),      ?  4 ?    ?      ,   2008 ,      ?

----------


## Ego

1.     
2.  ** **

----------

2009      . 

      ,        4 . ( 4     )

----------


## 07

-4.     30- ?  ?     ?    -  2009       2010   .

----------


## .

**,  ,  .  -      .       ,   FAQ.
*07*,  -4  ,   .   1000

----------


## Piero29

.       ( 6%).   .                   ?    ?  ?
   .

----------

> ( 6%). 
> 
>             ?


  :       



> ?  ?


-    :

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=69716
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=51484192
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...BA%D0%BE%D0%B2
 :Smilie:

----------

, , -   ,      ,   .
, , , -  3 . 2009,     3 . 2009  ,  4 .  ,     3 .  ,  .
          , ,      .

----------


## .



----------

> 


..     , ..     .

----------

.   .  :         ,    2010      15% ?

----------


## .



----------


## verushka77

!
, ,   :
   - 15%
1 -  ( )
- ( )
9 - ( )
4 -
    .
 : .060= .250( .  )-.050(9 )
       ,   9 (..  4 ),       060 (    )?

----------


## .



----------


## verushka77

> 


1.-         67000
-         179000
9 .                186000
                    111000

----------


## .

060 
070 75000

----------


## 07

> **,  ,  .  -      .       ,   FAQ.
> *07*,  -4  ,   .   1000


.. .

----------


## verushka77

> 060 
> 070 75000


  ,          ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Reand

! , ,     . 
  "-". 
    , 
   , 
   . 
     12600.
  090  12600
  030, 040, 050  0?  ?
 !

----------


## Feminka

> 090  12600






> 030, 040, 050  0?  ?

----------

. 
    .         2-   
!.         (  )
:   010  1     ?
2.    2-     ?

----------

. 
       . .      ,  ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## twix

-,         ?
          ,    ?
 ?

----------

.  ,  6%,   .
    .
: 020  080   ( ,   )   ?
280 . -    , .      ( ,   - ,   )  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## &

.,   !      !!!!




 : , ,  -         - ? ,  ,           (  -    , ).
 :      ? 

   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

> - ? ,  ,           (  -    , ).


 



> ?

----------


## stasbz

?    ?

----------


## &

Feminka,     !

    -     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*stasbz*,

----------


## Feminka

> -     ?


   !     .

----------


## stasbz

> *stasbz*,


      2009 .
        .
   !
 ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

, ,     1-  2010    ?

----------


## .



----------

)))        ,    ?   14.04.10  ???   ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

15%?

----------


## .

.   14

----------

?

----------


## .

.    ,        1

----------

,   ,          !

----------


## Piero29

1.     ,       ,    -     ..? 
2.      9  2010      - ?

----------

. .    1   060  1        .      3 . 2009.,    1  2 .  .           040     1  2 . 2009,    050      1,2  3  2009.?     .

----------

"   ,        " (   )    "  "    ? (-, 16  ( ).

----------

182 1 05 01020 01 1000 110 ?

----------


## Feminka

,   15%.

----------

> . .    1   060  1        .      3 . 2009.,    1  2 .  .           040     1  2 . 2009,    050      1,2  3  2009.?     .


  !!

----------


## .

**,      2  3 .     9 .      040  050

----------


## .

,           :Frown:

----------

.  ?

----------


## Ego

,

----------


## Glawbuch

> .  ?


 ,   ?  ?

----------

> 


  ?     ,  ? ?   .020  080   ?
  280 . -    , .       ?  - .  ,  ?
  - ,  
   .  ,  6%,   .
    .
: 020  080   ( ,   )   ?
280 . -    , .      ( ,   - ,   )  ?

----------


## Andyko

;
 280 -

----------


## .

> - .  ,  ?


     -

----------


## Elenge

> .  ?


      6% ().
 -  .

----------

> ,   ?  ?


  .    ,     2010

----------


## .

,    .

----------

> 6% ().
>  -  .


   15%      (    )

----------

.

    03.02.10  -22-3/84@



      26.1  26.2    

          .

    8  346.5     (  )                        ,       (  ) (  ),        .

 346.24  ,                         ,     (  ),        .

  12  346.25.1             ,   346.24 .

    11.12.2006  169   31.12.2008  154   ,     .

 ,   1.5             .

  ,     ,       .

  ,             ,      .




  2 
. . : ϻ  7, 2010

----------


## .

, ?    -      .    ,         ?   :Frown: 
     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 





> 


 , .   :Frown:

----------


## Beliy443

?
    (),    ,      .
     030, 040  050.
   040   ,      .
    ,       .         050.       .    ?

----------


## Redaktor-girl

!
 ,  :  (,  -)  27.12.2009.
       2009 ?
    ?

----------


## .

,   ?      ?

----------


## Redaktor-girl

> ,   ?      ?


 ,  .
    ,        .

 :    2009 ,    27 ?

----------


## .

,      .        ,        ,

----------

...  2009  -  ,   2008        ,    2008           ...   2009  ( -   )  10500 .   ... 
      10500    .   6%.   ? 
         10500?

----------


## &

,       ...........      .....  :Frown: 

              ?  -?  ?      ( / )?

   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

*&*, .126 .

----------


## .

> 2009  ( -   )  10500 .   ... 
>       10500    .   6%.   ?


 .     ,  , , ,       
*&*,  .     ,    50 .    15%    ,

----------

*.*,   :Smilie:

----------


## Roksana

!
 -    , 6%   ,   ,   2009    ,       2009 .
    ,      ,   -    "  " ,        .
   ,    ,    :
1-        2009       ?
2-      -  ,             ? 
      -  !!!

----------


## Larik

1. 30 
2.  " "   

      2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

----------


## Roksana

, Larik !!!
 ,           2009           (  30- ).
-- !
P.S.           ,  ,   ...

----------

!  ,     15%  :      ,   ,  4    .        ?

----------


## twix

> 1. 30 
> 2.  " "   
> 
>       2009.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .


 ? 10%

----------


## nikol-spb

...  -   :  (6%)+,            1 2???...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aalexs

!   2009    3600 .      2009.       3000 .   216 .
  :
-       6%? 
-       (      )
-          "     ..."        ( ).

----------


## Gruzdev_f

: , 6%, ,   2009 

  .

              .
 .     .

 2    ?         ??   280         2009 ?
   .

  ,   - ,       .

----------


## Aalexs

> : , 6%, ,   2009 
> 
>   .
> 
>               .
>  .     .
> 
>  2    ?         ??   280         2009 ?
>    .
> ...


  .      .

----------

,   ,      ))


    ?

----------


## Aalexs

> ,   ,      ))
> 
> 
>     ?


   .   100    .
     . 
       0 .

----------


## .

> ? 10%


  .           2009 ,         .       




> ...  -   :  (6%)+,            1 2???...


      ,   ,            .



> !   2009    3600 .      2009.       3000 .   216 .
>   :
> -       6%? 
> -       (      )
> -          "     ..."        ( ).


    ,  .    30 .        50%.   -  .
    ,   /




> : , 6%, ,   2009 
> 
>   .
> 
>               .
>  .     .
> 
>  2    ?         ??   280         2009 ?
>    .
> ...


  ,   280  ,   ,

----------


## .

,  !      .       .       -.  .   -  . ,      ,      :Frown: , ..   "-"  .         .
      : +      (   ,   ),     :Frown: .      (-    ).   ,     ...

         -       ,    ...

----------


## Glawbuch

* .*,

----------


## .

> * .*,


..  ???? :Frown:      .       ...
            31.12.09 (  .  .    ),    50%     ?

----------


## Xolodun

,        ?

----------


## .

* .*,   15%     ,      .      2010    2010 
   , -       .

----------

, -        ,  4 .    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..  ????


     .  :yes:

----------


## Xolodun

> .


       :
1 . 1819, 2 . 1819, 3 . 1819, 4 . 1818 - 

1 . 780, 2 . 780, 3 . 780, 4 . 778 - 

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> :
> 1 . 1819, 2 . 1819, 3 . 1819, 4 . 1818 - 
> 
> 1 . 780, 2 . 780, 3 . 780, 4 . 778 - 
> 
> ?


,   ,      ,     ...,49

----------


## .

> , -        ,  4 .    ?


- 4- -   .     .     3-     ,       3-

----------


## .

> .


, .
  ,               ,       ?

 ,              220, ?

    ,      ,       ..    ..

----------


## Xolodun

?

----------


## .

*Xolodun*,  ,      .    - .

----------


## .

> ,               ,       ?


 



> ,              220, ?

----------


## .

,  ,        20   -      .     ...

----------


## Olgaaccount

, ,        31 ?

----------


## Vedmak

> ,   ,      ,     ...,49


     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

*Vedmak*,  .      (  ).* .*,      ,      .

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,        31 ?


 31  .    .

----------

... ...
   1...  
       ,   ...???? (  ....)     " ",     ?????

----------


## .

.    ,       .
      ,

----------

!

----------


## .

> ... ...
>    1...  
>        ,   ...???? (  ....)     " ",     ?????


,         :Smilie: ,       :yes:

----------


## .

> 31  .    .


      ,     ()      ,     :Smilie: )))

       ... .

----------


## .

* .*,      20     ?     ?

----------


## ewa

.   ,          ,   .   -  100   10%   ?

----------


## .

> * .*,      20     ?     ?


 .. ,          ,        .     .    -      .   ,       :Smilie: ))

----------


## .

,      -.  :

  1    ( , .. .   ),  2   (    ),   3   (  9    ,        ), ..        ,   9 .     , ?
 .   ?    ,      ..     .          (    ).      ,           . ,  -?

----------


## Olgaaccount

!

----------


## .

* ewa*,   10%,   .



> .


   .

----------


## .

> * ewa*,   10%,   .
>    .


 !
      .       30000,  20000.    10 000.    () 1500 (    ), ?     1500     3  , ?
..    ..   :Frown: 
   3  4   .      -  3000     3 .

----------


## .

....    3 ,   ,    - ?     , ..  ..

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

!

,      (-),       .

  ,    (  030,040,050)
 1   -  
     () 25 000
 9  - 21 000. 
     ,        21 000 (..    -  26000)    (  ) ,   050   040,      9 ,       . ..    ,             - 25000 :Smilie: ).

----------


## .

... (      ,    ,   )

----------

!     ?    .00.2009 (    .00.2010 ).

----------


## .

> !     ?    .00.2009 (    .00.2010 ).


 
 18210501030011000110.   .00.2009

----------

?

----------


## .

* .*,    .    -

----------


## .

> * .*,    .    -


, .         9  - .. 21000,           25        .

                .     -  -..   :Frown:

----------


## .

4000,   .050  21000.  ,     ?

----------


## .

> 4000,   .050  21000.  ,     ?


, .  !!!!!!

----------


## Hedgehog

, ,               . .

----------


## .

-    2009

----------


## Ynona

,    2009    .   ,  .      ?

----------


## Ego

> ,    2009    .   ,  .     ?

----------


## .

> ,    2009    .   ,  .      ?


           -     .     -   .    ?

----------


## Ynona

( ,   ),   29   ,    2 . ( ).   .      ,           .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2009    .   ,  .





> ,    2 . ( ).





> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Ynona*,    ,        :Frown:

----------


## Elena2584

,     6%,         ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

*Elena2584*,     ?

----------


## 95

> *Ynona*,    ,


          .     -   .    .

----------


## tanyanew1

, , ,       2009 ?    ...    2008    .  2009   ( -)    .  2009    .      ...       ?

----------


## .

> -


  ,     ?       ?
,         ,         :Frown: .
*tanyanew1*,

----------


## tanyanew1

..   ...                     ...              ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## tanyanew1

?      ?  ?

----------


## .

,      ,

----------


## tanyanew1

...  !

----------

...

   4  2009    30  +     ?? ? ( 6%   )

----------


## Ego



----------


## Vedmak

> .     -   .    .


  ?        .     .       .              .   .    .    ?              .

----------

.. .          ?         ..6% .   ?

----------


## .

**,       2009 ?      ,     .     ,

----------


## stasya_s

,    .
  6%.

030 - 
040 - 1155
050 - 8096
060 - 2368
070 - 
080 - 
090 - 
240 - 246750
260 - 14805
280 - 4341

  ,        .
         060 (2368 .)
     ,       4794 .
 :
2 . 1155 .
3 . 4515 .
   - 2424    1917   (  ).
  , ..    ...

----------


## .

050,       ,        .
      060 -     060.   .
 .050,

----------


## Kolchak

..
         ,   .   ,       . ,   ,        -   .
 -

----------


## EugeneD

,     2    ? ,    ,    -  ?

----------


## .

,        . 
      .          ?

----------


## Verusik47

6%  .        ,  6% 930 .    4733.

----------


## .

50%.          465

----------

,    ,    )), 
 - ,     .           -   , ,  ,    1 "  ".      -   ,      ,       (),    -   ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dillinger

,  .    ,       ,      .
  6%,  ,   - 
:
 1   0
   250 000
 9   250 000
    450 000 

 :
 1    
   250 000 * 0,06 = 15 000
       4850
     200 000 * 0,06  4850 = 7150

  :
030      0
040     15 000
050     10 150
060     12 000
210     450 000
260     27 000
280     4850

: 1.   ,      4      ,   3 ?
2.    ?
3.    :
030      0
040     15 000
050     15 000
060     7150
210     450 000
260     27 000
280     4850
   ,       ?
 :Wink:

----------


## .

**,     ,        .

----------


## .

> ,      4      ,   3 ?


      ,    .    4   ,   .      .             9 .      9 , .. 3/4  

030 
040 15000
050 11362
060 10788

----------


## Dillinger

.,    ! ,  ,      :Wink: 
   #1507  ,     ,  ,    965.   ,  ,     &#189; ,   &#190;  ??
,  ,       .          ,         4 ,         .      4 ,   ,  .     ? 
,   ,   ,       3 ,        4 ? ..     200 000 * 0,06  4850 = 7150
 :Wink:

----------


## .

*Dillinger*,     ,       1507   .
4850 -  ,       ,      .     1/4  4850. 9  -   .  9        3/4 .      4850,     .



> 3 ,        4


   -  3 ,  9 .  4 ,  . 9  2009     2009,  ?

----------


## Dillinger

1507 



> , ,   . ( 6%)
> 
> :
> 1 ,  50 310,     . 
>   50 310*6%=3019 .
> 2   0,    965 . 
>   : 50 310*6%-965=2054
>   ,    .
> 3   9600,    
> ...


 : 


> - ?    .


    . ,  .

  +

030 *0,06 -   
040 (+)*0,06 -   
...
   25    *0,06 -        ??

----------


## .

*Dillinger*,     ,        ?       ,   ,    2 .     ,   .



> 25    *0,06 -        ??


      ,   ,    .    .  -       ,   ,

----------


## Dillinger

, !    ,   ,     -  7150, ??  :yes: 
,          n- ,    -    ??    ,      .

----------

> ,    ,    )), 
>  - ,     .           -   , ,  ,    1 "  ".      -   ,      ,       (),    -   ,


   ?       (  -    ),    -     (  ),   (  ),    ,      ,      ,     ..

----------


## .

> ,      .


        ,           .



> ,          n- ,    -    ?


    .       ,            . .. .     
**,            .      ,        .
          ,   FAQ

----------

> ...           .      ,        .
>           ,   FAQ


     ,             ,    ,   :Redface:

----------


## .

**,       ,    ,   .

----------

4   ?
       ,    .

----------

> 4   ?
>        ,    .

----------

, !          -   " "   ,                    .         -     .  ?

----------


## EugeneD

... ,  , !      -   ?

----------


## 545

.
         . 

 395510

030 - 5832
040 - 12714
050 - 17506
   - 23731
+      
7274
    4.19    ,  
070 - 1049 
         ?
     ?
 -  ? 

 ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


      .       .

----------


## 545

> .       .


,      2010        1049 ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      2010        1049 ?

----------


## Lapohka

6%        ? .

----------


## EugeneD

.  ,    .

----------

, ,     ,     ,       .      .               3 ?     ?   .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

, ,    , 27.03    . :
1.     1- ?
2.     1.?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1.     1- ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=333198

----------


## Lapohka

6%       .      ?

----------

> 6%       . 
>      ?


 ?!

*  '',   ''

----------

:%, .

 1
 030-46681
 040-236717
 050-452198

   060, 090?

 2
 210-9669435
 260-580166
 280-290083  50% 

 .

----------


## Ana$ta$iya.T.

, !    . 01.12.2009.  .   .           2009 .           .    ?

----------

> .    ?


        1000 

  50

----------


## 777

:%, .

 1
 030-46681
 040-236717
 050-452198

   060, 090?

 2
 210-9669435
 260-580166
 280-290083  50% 

  .-290083,         ,       ,         290083( ..   50 %  ).    19000  ,   50 %  ,        580166-19000(  50%  )-451989(    9 )=109177   .60

----------

> ( ,   ),   29   ,    2 . ( ).   .      ,           .


 .  :Wow:       . ,         ,    31      ,    .

----------


## 777

- .  :Wow:       . ,         ,    31      ,    .
 ,  ,     ,     .??    ,        30 .

----------

> ,        30 .


 - 

 -  31

----------

3    4   , 
 4   ,      ,     ?

----------

.. 280  2   6%       ?

----------

:%, .

 1
 030-46681
 040-236717
 050-452198

   060, 090?

 2
 210-9669435
 260-580166
 280-290083  50%

   413661  .
     060?

----------

.   ,    4-, ,    2-?..      .

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

!      .      .       .  ,     ,    ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  ,     ,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## And DSL

!

, 

 : ,   -  (6%).   .    2009 . (  ),          .       ,   ,          .   ,    , ,       ,      (   ).

 :      2009 .
   (, 6%)        ,         

         ? 
     ?       .      .   .

 ,    ?

----------

> ,     ,     .


Glawbuch,       2009 .   ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> Glawbuch,       2009 .   ???


,  30 .

----------

> ,  30 .


 ,     ))     :      .      .         2009 ?  ,     ,    ???   !!!

----------


## Glawbuch

**,      ,  ,      .    ,      ,     .

----------

-?   ?

----------


## _z

(  )         ,    ,       ,      ,     4     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

**,    ,   ,  .

----------


## _z

> (  )         ,    ,       ,      ,     4     ?


 ,            :Smilie: ,      2010

----------


## .

,  2009 .    +,   2010 . - +
    2009    ? - ., , 3--  ? (         )

----------


## EugeneD

( )

----------


## .

> ( )


     ?

----------

1   .       -  10  01.   .    . ?  - ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?






> - ?

----------


## Larik

**,   .

----------


## - 27

!  ,          31 .   .   12.04.2010,    ,    ?
 -     ?     ,         !
.

----------


## Larik

*- 27*,    ?

----------


## - 27



----------

,  .  .
   2009   15%,  .   .     ,  ,   . ,    2  3     ?     ?      , ..   ? 

P.S.     ,   .

----------


## lines

6%    . 
      ,       .    ,        .     ,           : (       ?)        ,   ? 
.

----------


## tinkaer

**, 
       ,       2009           .       -      , 1%      :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

*lines*,         2009 .       .    ,       .

----------

> *lines*,         2009 .       .    ,       .


!

----------


## lines

> *lines*,         2009 .       .    ,       .


 tinkaer.      , -    ?        ?

----------


## 777

, .#1872  1873       .

----------

> **,      ,  ,      .    ,      ,     .


 , .       .
        ,        :     7,3%,  0,8%,  1,9% ?
       .

----------

> , .#1872  1873       .


        125  .           .

----------


## 777

.030,040,050   ,                  31.12.2009  .,162115 ..    .     ,       .

----------

> .030,040,050   ,                  31.12.2009  .,162115 ..    .     ,       .


   ..  030,040,0450          .     060      .

   .

 1
 030-46681
 040-190136
 050-452198

   060, 090?

 2
 210-9669435
 260-580166
 280-290083  50% 

 060 74602?

----------


## 777

060 74602?      ?

----------

> 060 74602?      ?


       . 74602     (050)452198-(040)236717-(280)290083.=74602

----------

452198(050)-(040)190136-(030)46681   290083

----------


## -2

,    .   ,      -       . 

 1
030-3582
040-7986
050-7986  (    3 )
060-2670

2 
210-177600
260-10656
280-4850

 3     25    (3582 , 4404 , 0, 2670 )
             (4850 ). , - , ..   . 
      ?

----------


## 777

1
 030-46681
 040-190136
 050-452198

   060, 090?

 2
 210-9669435
 260-580166
 280-290083  50% 

 060 74602?
     ,     .070: .050    452198-(.260     580166- .280    290083)= .070  162115.              ,      ,    ,   ,          190136,       125000?

----------


## 777

-2 
 1
030-3582
040-7986
050-7986 (    3 )
060-2670,    2670        9 ,     3- ,    7986,        ,     .

----------


## -2

> -2 
>  1
> 030-3582
> 040-7986
> 050-7986 (    3 )
> 060-2670,    2670        9 ,     3- ,    7986,        ,     .


         260? 

 1
030-3582
040-7986
050-7986 
060-10656

2 
210-177600
260-10656
280-4850

 ?     .

----------

> 1
>  030-46681
>  040-190136
>  050-452198
> 
>    060, 090?
> 
>  2
>  210-9669435
> ...


    .            ..  125.

    ..162115,    060  ..

----------


## 777

1 
030-3582 
040-7986 
050-7986 
060-10656 

2  
210-177600 
260-10656 
280-4850  ?     
***************
.060    ,  .070     =7986     9   - (10656          -4850   ,   50%=2180    . 070.               1-   .

----------


## 777

-    .60    070,    .

----------

.      2009   580166-162115?

----------


## -2

> .060    ,  .070     =7986     9   - (10656          -4850   ,   50%=2180    . 070.               1-   .


  (6%)  .           (    ). 
          070?  .

----------

> **, 
>        ,       2009           .       -      , 1%


     ?

----------


## 777

,    ,      "       2009   580166-162115?"  ?  .060----;  . 070-162115!

----------


## 777

-2-,               .

----------


## -2

> -2-,               .


 .   !

----------

> , .       .
>         ,        :     7,3%,  0,8%,  1,9% ?
>        .


  -. !!!!!

----------


## EugeneD

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...1%8C%D1%8F_241

----------


## gudim

,           ?   :Wow: 
,   ,   ,  .

----------


## EugeneD

,     ?

----------


## gudim

,  ,      . :  ?
 :            ?  ,  ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,     ?





> ,  ,      . :  ?


  ?  ...




> ?  ,  ?


    ,

----------


## gudim

*Ulyana-2007*, !

----------

> ,
>       6%
> 1)       0 (   )?
> 2)        ?


        ().   .         .  " "    2,   2 - " ".

----------

> 6%
> 1)       0 (   )?



 - . " 1" ( 8  )



> 2)        ?


    - 6   3.3. "    " ( 4 )
  ' '!?



> 3)       ().


. " 2" (9   )


*gudim*,    ,   ,
       .

----------

().

,   - 34,  - 120. 
  :    ,      080     18210501030011000110 (  ,   ,      ),  http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/1152017_1_080.htm ,     020.

----------

,    ( ,      )
     .

----------

, 6% -   070  2551 ..   1  2  .   ,  3 -   85 025,   5002,  4 .   ,   3883   . 
   .  -     080 .

----------

080 .

 ,   .       .    -http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/  182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110     . 
!     ... .  .

----------


## - 27

*!!!!!*!** 
!  ,          31 .   .   12.04.2010,    ,    ?
 -     ?     ,         !
.

----------


## Feminka

*- 27*,     .   ?

----------

,

----------


## - 27

,     .
, .

----------


## Feminka

. 119 



> ?

----------


## - 27

?

----------


## EugeneD

,       ...   ,  **...           - .

----------


## - 27

!  -   !

----------


## Antoha

,  .
    (6%).         .

1.       .    .
   ,       .
  :
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_murman/platblanks/
,    
_
"              ,              2009 "_ ( 20100119_07.xls)

_"              ,              2009 "_ ( 20100119_08.xls).

  ?

2. ,      .    ,     ?


3.   .   ..     - (  ).          ?           ?

----------

!
"         ,           ,    ". 
      "            "    "1" ()   080     (18210501030011000110)?
  ,  ?    ?         ?

----------


## annv

!   .      4-.       ? -        ?   ?

----------

"            "    "1" ()   080     (18210501030011000110)?
  ,  ?    ?         ?

 !          ? 
 -  ,        ,     080 .  -.

----------

, !        2  3   ? (  15%)             ?

----------


## Feminka

> 2  3   ?






> ?

----------



----------

!       " ".  ,          ( 15%).    ,     4.20    ... !     ...

----------

,  6%
      "...        , ".       ""  "".     ?   ?

----------


## Larik

**,  ,   ,    50%    .

----------


## wasysh

!
, ,  6%.
   2009 ,    070   4321.       2010 ?
    ?

----------

, !
  "      "            "    "1" ()   080     (18210501030011000110)?"

  ,    ,       080 .  18210501010011000110. ,    ,  -  .

----------


## -

!     -        2009 .   ,     (  - ))         ,    .   -         ,    ? 
    ???   :Wink:

----------


## gNus

,   ...         2008 ,    ?     ,    ,   -

----------


## alenka5

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Nadine Klime

,    2009 .  - . :   2009    -  ,    4    ?     !  ,   2009       2009 ?

----------


## EugeneD

...      - . ""  4- .    ,     .

----------

,  , ...
    (  )      . 
     2009         ,   ?   -       2009?

----------


## alenka5

???

----------

.      .    2  ,   2   ?

----------


## Lapohka

6%:     2009
= 4635
    4= 103000
      = 1545
070      . ?
090   ,     ?

----------


## tinkaer

103000*6%=6180 -3090=3090 -  .    1545?

----------


## EugeneD

> .      .    2  ,   2   ?


 ,     2  3.

----------


## Hellenna

! :Dezl:  ,   2                  ,  .(  ).           ???????????????????????????????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## EugeneD

- , ... 8 "",   ,  - !

----------


## Hellenna

-  ,          ..........(   )...............????????????????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## EugeneD

...  -     ,   ,     ,  ,    .   ,  !   -        ,  !     ,  "  " (,  ),       2009,     !      ,  ""... ,    -.

----------


## Hellenna

. !   -   .........       .    .............    ........ ..........   :Wink:

----------


## .

,        -,    ,      .   (    ),         :

      . 3- -1151020.    .   - 30 . ,  !

       ,   () , . -1151063 .    .   - 30 .

  ?    ,        .     .   .   -   ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Nadine Klime

> ,     2  3.


  :Smilie:    5   .     ?       ,     :Frown:  
     .

----------


## tinkaer

*Nadine Klime*,   .     ,          .

----------

> .


 




> ...     ...


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Nadine Klime

.    ,    .  , .      .,   4   . ?

----------


## Promy

,    .   :Embarrassment: 
  , ,  .
: 
1 15989 ( 959)
 47236 ( 2834)
9  115394 ( 6924)
 198510 ( 11911)
     2009 - 7274

  :
 1
030 - 959
040 - 2834
050 - 6924
060 - ----
070 - 2287

 2
240 - 198510
260 - 11911
280 - 7274

!       1 . ,    9   157,34  212,68.   .      , ..   040  050   ?    060 - 4637. 

  ?

----------


## __

15%.
        ,   ?    25    30?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 15%.
>         ,   ?    25    30?


  :yes:

----------


## __

> 


! :Love:

----------

1   25     30....

----------

.  ,    1   40(  ,       )-     1,2,3,?

----------


## Hellenna

> 1   25     30....


 **.     ,    .    74 .   . :Wink:

----------

> **.     ,    .    74 .   .


!

----------


## __

,    ... ,   15%, ,       10%,   ,     ,  " "...       ?     ,   -   15%?

----------


## Feminka

, ,    .

:



> ,     ;

----------


## __

> , ,    .
> 
> :


  . ,   ...        :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> . ,   ...


      ,    ""-.

----------


## __

> ,    ""-.


  :Smilie:

----------


## Lapohka

.

----------


## __

,   ,     , .....   ? (  15%)

----------


## .

> ?


,   ,   2009.  3       2009 ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ...   2009.


  ,  ,     ?

    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## SSL

....
      ,  :
   2009   ,     ,    ...      4- -.    ,        :       ,  ,    .
   ,       4-  2009, 1-  2010   2009 ?      (,         )?
 .

----------

!
, ,             .?       ?

----------

,

----------


## tinkaer

> 


      .   1

----------


## .

> ,  ,     ?
> 
>     ?


...  .... :Frown: 
 -      ...,    ?

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

6%   9  2009 .                ,    .       2009. ,   030, 040, 050  060              ?   ,     ,    ?   ,        (((  !!!

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

2009        ?

----------


## big2002

, ,   .
  , ,    ,    - .
    , -, ,       . 
 -1   ,     ,   .
 ,      ?

----------


## big2002

,     ,  , ,   .
    ?
 -      .

----------


## wasysh

:



> !
> , ,  6%.
>    2009 ,    070   4321.       2010 ?
>     ?

----------

,      ,    2010      .         ,        .

----------


## Andyko

*Olya_Kaptur*,  .    .

----------

,       3-.   .  .     ,   -       .

----------


## Andyko



----------

.

----------

. .    .   ,  .  15%.
1.  1 
 -   "  ()" 
 - "   () ()"      ?
2.   2  
 -   010, 020  080 (  )    (29 )?
3.  3   
 -    220         (    ,     )?
 -   280           ?

  :       ?

.

----------


## .

,   ,       3-, ?  ..       ..    3  ....

----------

> 3-, ?


   - - .  :yes: 




> 3.       
> 
> (  ,     ...


 346.11

----------


## wasysh

> ,      ,    2010      .         ,        .


         ,    .        .
              ? 
   ?

----------


## .

*wasysh*,          ?

----------

.       ,   ,  , ,  ,   .         1 ,   ,     .

----------


## lenaElena

!    -         2009 . (   )   ()    ?  ?          ..

----------


## Feminka

*lenaElena*,       ?       .

----------

,                     ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenaElena

> ,                     ?


,   

lenaElena,       ?       .

.  ,

----------


## BICC

> .  ,


  :Smilie: .          -   ,      (    ).      -   ,      .  -    ,      :  -  ,   .

----------


## EugeneD

-     ,   .

----------


## BICC

-        ,     , . ,   :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> 


       ?

----------


## BICC

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue: ,      :  ,    .          - ,    ,     
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , ,,  ,    
, ,

----------


## .

*BICC*,   ,     .  , ,   ,     .,   ,     .   -     ,   ,       :Wink:

----------


## BICC

,       :Redface: .         - ,  .  ,      ..,     .

----------


## .

5-10 .   10       -

----------


## .

,  !
    .
    (-),     ,     ,      ,   -   ?      1   .     (   ),   "-"    ..   ,    ",   /"   ....       ,            ...

----------


## .

> .


    ?      .

----------


## .

> ?      .


    .  1    "  ()"   ,  20.

----------


## .

.       2009   -  .  .. 3           (   , ,      ).      3  .          .     3-.
,    -      -  4-  2009  ?

----------


## Andyko

* .*,   - ;



> 3


 



> 4-  2009  ?

----------


## .

> * .*,   - ;


 ,    ,            ,     .   ,   ....

    " ".              :Smilie: 

4     30  ?...     - -   , ?

----------

6 %:
 2008      .   ,   1  2009    1   .,     4  2009.       "  ,    1 "  6 %    1  -     1  -   2008 ,     ?  ,           ?
 070, 080, 090,  ,       ? 
 .

----------

.
  ,   ,  .
     ???

----------


## .

,     ...
     2007, 2008  (    )  2009 ,      2009 ,  ?       ?

----------


## .

2009 .
**,

----------


## .

> 2009 .
> **,


 !

      .
     ,     ,   .. . .      . ..      . " .".    ,         (          ..),        . 
..       ,    .      ""  -.                 ..        .  ?
                 -,    .    .  ,          . (  -  )..

,   ,      :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?


 
       ,

----------


## .

(      )

----------


## .

> ,


..      ,       , ? :Smilie: 
..     .   ,      ..       ( ). ,       ?

----------


## .

-      .

----------


## .

> -      .


    ..      ,    .       ...          .....

----------


## mari29

, ,     ,   2009,  2009       .      -11            2009,          ,   .00.2010. 
 ,,     2010,      ,   ...     0..
HELP!(((   :Frown: ,     ,     ) ...

----------


## .

> ,,     2010,      ,


    -         .

----------


## mari29

.        ..

----------


## Aksi

, ,   !   (, 15%). 
 1  2009. 
   ( ),    .
    . 
          . (  ,     )     ( ),   .    . 
   , . ,     ( 25 ),      . ,      ?        ?   ?
    4 2009  1  2010?    ? 
 !!!    ! :Help!:

----------


## Andyko

*Aksi*,

----------

.   3-    -,   ..,  -  ,    .   :
  -?     .    , ,  , ?   -     .  !!!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Barnie

,        2009  ()     , :
-   2009     2010 ?
    , :
-        3, 6, 9   ?      (        )         ?
    !

----------


## .

.

----------


## Barnie

,               ,        ,       ?       ()    ,    ?

----------


## .

-         ,

----------


## lenaElena

! -, .

   47000,    (1%)- 69000.   ,    69000 -  ?    69000  47000   ?

----------


## .

69000  .        ,  ,      .
       ,

----------


## lenaElena

> 69000  .        ,  ,      .
>        ,


 !   - ?   ?

----------


## .

,

----------

(15%)  2009       .     ,   40,50   .
,  , .
1           -  - 0          3                  30  
  -  - 794      690()   40  15,5
9   -  - 794      737()   50    8,5
            -  - 794      739()   50    8,2

 ,     ,    
1           -  - 0          3                  30   
  -  - 794      687(  ,-          )  40  16
9   -  - -         -    50   -

            -  - 794      739()   50    8,2

  :-(
 . ,    -    ,     .   ,  ?  ,  !

----------


## .

.       ,    .

----------


## Estersita

*.*,  ,     .         ,     .
         .

----------

...    1151063.  4-?

----------


## .



----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

*.*


> 3.     :





> 2009 .          .   -11 +       .  - 1  (  ,    ).


     ?
   ,  .      ,           (    ;
,   ;
       ).
    -11 ?

----------


## .

.   ,   ?  ,      -

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

*.*,    ,        .     .       :Smilie: 

P. S.  ,    ,     - .

----------


## Barnie

,     .   ,     -,        ?
 ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## peHa

.
   .
, , , 6%.
 ,  (),     .
:               ?
                   -?
  .

----------


## .

-   ?

----------


## Barnie

, Andyko!

----------


## peHa

> -   ?


.    ?   ?

----------


## .



----------


## peHa

:        ?

----------

> :        ?


.   "* 3.    * " - 6   :yes:

----------


## EugeneD

" "  .

----------


## arven

, ,       ( 15%),   2    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

?
  ,    ,  ,    ?

----------


## arven

,   ,        -   - .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## arven

.     (.)

----------


## .

.       2   (  3,  ).    ?

----------


## .

- 2     , .

----------


## arven

-  1 , ..  1    ""  ?

----------

,     .     6%.
   2009        (      ). .
   2009      2010 .,      ,   ,     .  .
 .           .  :
1)          2009 ?
2)   ,     ,    ,        ?

----------


## serovai

2010     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*serovai*, .

----------


## Zinaida86

!      -   .     .     -   . !

----------


## Glawbuch

> -   .     .


.

----------

> .


      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?

----------


## .



----------


## Fooldie

. , ,    2010      ,   .  ,     .

----------


## .

*Fooldie*,     2010      .   .

----------


## GH

[QUOTE=Fooldie;53180919].   2010      ,   . QUOTE]
    -  :  . (     /)
.-- ,.. () .     .:         ...:" ..  ,  /- ,         "  ()    . .
   ...

----------


## Ashatann

1  2011 .           (   - ,    )  2011 !       ?    ,    .

----------


## _

.    .
  ,        ,      .   ,       25   .     : 1.    ,    .
2.  ,       ?,           ,        ?

----------

> 


  :Redface: 



> .


. "  " : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=412598



> 25


  ?!



> ?


  :yes: 



> ?


      ;
   :

----------


## lena63

!    ,   5-       ,     ,   ,    2011.         ,    ,  ,            ,      ,   ........... ,   : 
            ? 
   ?
   ,   ....

----------


## Bucom

> ?    ?    ,   ....


  -   ,    -  ,   ..
   -4-3/1459  02.02.2011
   . ,  " "   ,    .
   :

----------


## lena63

[QUOTE=    . [/QUOTE]

   120       ...     :Frown:

----------


## .

*lena63*,      :Wink:

----------

